# This thread will change your life :)



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Greetings from the enlightened and quantum believer. Watch, read, understand, change, create!  EVOLUTION IS HERE.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CBg2gJONaJs

My blog for more info: http://forceswithinyou.blogspot.in/

Before trying to debunk my info with basic newtonian science, watch the video first. Then start with my blogs first post. You are magic. You're all gods. You are inifinity my friends


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah and I'm the Queen of fucking Sheba.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2012)

It changed my life.
Because five minutes ago, I had not read this thread.
Now, I have knowledge of the existence of this thread. Thus, my life is changed a little bit.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont want to spend 1 hour of my life in order to reply to a thread


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

I understand, But ignorance is the tendency of the human ego. Trust me when i tell you. I survive on 1 glass of water, 2 fruits, pedal 40+km each day and still feel energized. Lucid dream, predict, make things possible. I am not lying. Watch the 1st video. Trust me, you won't be dissapointed. If you found the video interesting, head over to my blog. Love ya'll. Money is not your purpose. Experience and evolution is.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

In B4 this gets EoFd.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> In B4 this gets EoFd.


 Dude, you were In B4 you In B4'd...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> I understand, But ignorance is the tendency of the human ego. Trust me when i tell you. I survive on 1 glass of water, 2 fruits, pedal 40+km each day and still feel energized. Lucid dream, predict, make things possible. I am not lying. Watch the 1st video. Trust me, you won't be dissapointed. If you found the video interesting, head over to my blog. Love ya'll. Money is not your purpose. Experience and evolution is.


Yeah, no. You're malnutritioned and delirious. Eat something - preferably a well-balanced meal. This means veg AND meat - you have fangs for a reason.

This has Golden Thread potential. I will eagerly await developments.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

okay, I gave it 6 minutes of playing in the background and I feel I am now educated enough to comment...



Spoiler



W.
T.
F.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, no. You're malnutritioned and delirious. Eat something - preferably a well-balanced meal. This means veg AND meat - you have fangs for a reason.
> 
> This has Golden Thread potential. I will eagerly await developments.


 
Ignorance. Eating meat and being fat dosen't mean nutrition and being healthy. I'm healthy as **** right now. disease free. Trust me. Please watch the video first.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 30, 2012)

considering i have no free time to watch this and even less so do i have any faith in the fact i am a god because i lack so many things i could have by now willed into my life if i indeed was one, last i checked i was extremely mortal.....
i'll take a rain check.


emigre said:


> In B4 this gets EoFd.


indeed


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Ignorance. Eating meat and being fat dosen't mean nutrition and being healthy. I'm healthy as **** right now. disease free. Trust me. Please watch the video first.


Eating meat doesn't entail being fat, unless you mean to say that all predators and omnivores are fat, which is bogus. If your diet consists of two apples, you're not healthy - you just don't know that yet.

Humans are omnivores - deal with it.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

This image sums up my feelings regarding eating meat.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not bringing carni and omni vore here. Darwins theory IS A LIE! Watch the video. You can create all proteins and nutrients through your mind!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 30, 2012)

This is far from Golden. It's shit on a stick.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

I listened to the first 5 minutes... I found so many errors in his logic that it was horrid. 

He makes so many false assumptions based on false information (the irony is that was the subject he was talking about....) 

Listening to this person will harm you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Darwins theory IS A LIE!


There are factual evidence supporting Darwin's theory of evolution. What you have is conjuncture. Heck, not even that - it's fantasy.


kanefan666 said:


> You can create all proteins and nutrients through your mind!


I will believe you as long as you materialize a hamburger infront of me, right now, preferably. I'm kinda peckish.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

False info because it defies your 'false' scientific evidences?? Wow... Evolution is experience, NOT EVIDENCE


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is kanefan666 trying to sell us something?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> There are factual evidence supporting Darwin's theory of evolution. What you have is conjuncture. Heck, not even that - it's fantasy.


 
You didn't even watch the whole video... I gave you proof. Darwins theory CANNOT exist without quantum theory and the ancient physics! Humanity dates back to more than 300 mil


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> False info because it defies your 'false' scientific evidences?? Wow... Evolution is experience, NOT EVIDENCE


No. Evidence is key. If you don't have evidence, you're fantasizing.





kanefan666 said:


> You didn't even watch the whole video... I gave you proof. Darwins theory CANNOT exist without quantum theory and the ancient physics! Humanity dates back to more than 300 mil


How exactly are quantum physics connected to evolution, pray tell? That, and the fact that something is ancient doesn't mean that it's true - in fact, it usually works the other way around. Ancient scientific ideas are usually wrong because A) Their creators didn't know any better and B) They didn't have the means to verify their findings.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I listened to the first 5 minutes... I found so many errors in his logic that it was horrid.
> 
> He makes so many false assumptions based on false information (the irony is that was the subject he was talking about....)
> 
> Listening to this person will harm you.


 
Mention the errors, then.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> I'm not bringing carni and omni vore here. Darwins theory IS A LIE! Watch the video. *You can create all proteins and nutrients through your mind!*


 
And I can shit solid gold.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Ignorance. Eating meat and being fat dosen't mean nutrition and being healthy. I'm healthy as **** right now. disease free. Trust me. Please watch the video first.


 

You realize that you just displayed a ton of ignorance yourself right there too right? You can eat meat and not be fat, in fact I'm proof of it, 95% of my friends are proof of that. What I just quoted here is what has turned me off from listening to you. You are clearly ignorant yourself, and if something is going to change my life and my views on reality, then I want to hear it coming from someone who isn't close minded and draws grand (and incorrect) generalizations such as yourself. Thank you and good day.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> No. Evidence is key. If you don't have evidence, you're fantasizing.


 
No because evidence is objective. Quantum is SUBJECTIVE


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Wanna see live magic through quantum?


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is making me peckish for some quantum a balanced meal which includes meat.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> You realize that you just displayed a ton of ignorance yourself right there too right? You can eat meat and not be fat, in fact I'm proof of it, 95% of my friends are proof of that. What I just quoted here is what has turned me off from listening to you. You are clearly ignorant yourself, and if something is going to change my life and my views on reality, then I want to hear it coming from someone who isn't close minded and draws grand (and incorrect) generalizations such as yourself. Thank you and good day.


 
Maybe he has never  heard of the Atkins diet? lol


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

G


Foxi4 said:


> No. Evidence is key. If you don't have evidence, you're fantasizing.How exactly are quantum physics connected to evolution, pray tell? That, and the fact that something is ancient doesn't mean that it's true - in fact, it usually works the other way around. Ancient scientific ideas are usually wrong because A) Their creators didn't know any better and B) They didn't have the means to verify their findings.


 
Goto my blog. Tons of evidence there. You were supposed to watch the first video. And you're trying to prove me wrong with your darwins theory and what not. You cannot judge quantum like this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> No because evidence is objective. Quantum is SUBJECTIVE


Quantum Physics are objective. They're actual science. What you're talking about is magic drivel, not quantum physics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mechanics



kanefan666 said:


> Goto my blog. Tons of evidence there. You were supposed to watch the first video. And you're trying to prove me wrong with your darwins theory and what not. You cannot judge quantum like this.


Yes I can. For starters, I know what quantum physics are. They're not magic. They're physics.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> You realize that you just displayed a ton of ignorance yourself right there too right? You can eat meat and not be fat, in fact I'm proof of it, 95% of my friends are proof of that. What I just quoted here is what has turned me off from listening to you. You are clearly ignorant yourself, and if something is going to change my life and my views on reality, then I want to hear it coming from someone who isn't close minded and draws grand (and incorrect) generalizations such as yourself. Thank you and good day.


I do eat meat. My point was that you are energy, NOT MATTER.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> you have fangs for a reason.


You mean the vestigial little stumpy things humans have that don't project further than the rest of our teeth and aren't used to tear flesh? Or do you mean canines like this guy, that are used for mating displays, fighting with others within their species, and tackling the occassional tough bamboo, and not to eat meat (because gorillas are vegetarians)? 

I eat meat, just so we're clear, but the canine argument irks me.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Quantum Physics are objective. They're actual science. What you're talking about is magic drivel, not quantum physics.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_mechanics
> 
> Yes I can. For starters, I know what quantum physics are. They're not magic. They're physics.


 
Wow!!! Seriously? Thats the best you can do? Proving me wrong won't help. You haven't seen the double slit experiment, have you?? Matter is energy. Matter cannot exist without it. It is subjective. Energies interact and form matter.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Dec 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> This thread is making me peckish for some quantum a balanced meal which includes meat.


i'll summon some meat burgers on meat buns with meat sauce and some meat flavored cola's with my mind for all of us while we watch the thread.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> I do eat meat. My point was that you are energy, NOT MATTER.


 

Not my point.  You called someone ignorant, saying, "Ignorance. Eating meat and being fat dosen't mean nutrition and being healthy."   The only conclusion to be drawn from this statement you made is that eating meat means you are fat.  You are ignorant and make incorrect generalizations.   If you're one little quote right there is incorrect, how can I actually watch your vids or read your blog and actually take you seriously?!  I can't, its simply not possible.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Veho said:


> You mean the vestigial little stumpy things humans have that don't project further than the rest of our teeth and aren't used to tear flesh? Or do you mean canines like this guy, that are used for mating displays, fighting with others within their species, and tackling the occassional tough bamboo, and not to eat meat (because gorillas are vegetarians)?
> 
> I eat meat, just so we're clear, but the canine argument irks me.


It's not just the fangs though - our general body built suggests our diet. Don't argue againts what's scientifically-proven.  Humans are omnivores in general - they can eat meat as well as plants, digest both well and can draw energy and microelements from both. Perhaps further down the road humans will turn full-on herbivores, but we're not at that point in our evolution yet. Unlike animals though, we have free will so we may choose or own diet depending on what we feel is "right" - I choose to accept who I am and go for a balanced diet. Neither vegetarianism nor full-on carnivore diet with little to no veg is "good" for you - a balance is best.


kanefan666 said:


> I do eat meat. My point was that you are energy, NOT MATTER.


You're very much matter. Were you energy, you'd disappear the moment you "die", wheras facts are that you leave a mortal coil, meaning your body behind. Your body is an organic machine converting nutrition into energy, not energy itself.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> No. Evidence is key. If you don't have evidence, you're fantasizing.How exactly are quantum physics connected to evolution, pray tell? That, and the fact that something is ancient doesn't mean that it's true - in fact, it usually works the other way around. Ancient scientific ideas are usually wrong because A) Their creators didn't know any better and B) They didn't have the means to verify their findings.


Oh really? Ancient creators knew maths. Fibonacci numbers. Pyramids. Do some research.



Your thoughts shape your reality


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Is kanefan666 trying to sell us something?


no, he is trying to brainwash our minds so we stop killing and eating the holy cows

that should be the name of a band.... "The Holy Cows"


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Oh really? Ancient creators knew maths. Fibonacci numbers. Pyramids. Do some research.


I'm not saying that they didn't - they had science, just not as advanced as the science today. The more we know the more we can research and verify - that's how science works.

Or are you going to show me a pre-historic iPad? I'm down with that - show me a _stone tablet_.

Oh, I'm on a roll today!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> How exactly are quantum physics connected to evolution, pray tell?


 
Maybe he means how a random mutation in the DNA caused by a random collision with a high energy particles? (usually from a star or our own sun.) That is one source of DNA mutations but the primary is probably miss-folding...  

But he keeps using the word quantum and I just want to post this picture.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ever tried reprogramming your mind to your own beliefs/norms?? Magic guys... Step out of the box... I can speak to you 24/7 on this matter. Also, quantum physics is evolution because matter cannot exist without quantum particles. These particles react on your free will. You must reprogram your thoughts to manipulate the reality . D.N.A can be mutated with thought.



It cannot be proven because thought/consciousness is invisible/quantum. It is  subjective, an experience.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> no, he is trying to brainwash our minds so we stop killing and eating the holy cows
> 
> that should be the name of a band.... "The Holy Cows"


 
Haha, often when I want to say "For real?" I'll say it differently, not just Fo Real?, no, I say "Forealios?"  Which I brought up to my friend the other day, and then I said I think that would be a great title for a cereal aimed at an urban market lol.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm not saying that they didn't - they had science, just not as advanced as the science today. The more we know the more we can research and verify - that's how science works.
> 
> Or are you going to show me a pre-historic iPad? I'm down with that - show me a _stone tablet_.
> 
> Oh, I'm on a roll today!


Oh really? Quantum theory found basis in ancient texts. Dimensions, energy etc. Ancient people knew quantum theory. And thats how the ancient monuments came into being. Ancient technology from 5D beings, the E.T's. I'm 4D, You're 3D. But once you understand, you'll be 4D as well. Skipping dimensions requires spiritual connect.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

I've not read the entire thread yet or watched the video. Partially because I'm a busy man with far more pressing matters that demand my attention, but mostly because I got about four posts in and figured out that it's a foregone conclusion that I wouldn't give a smeg even if I did put in the effort.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Maybe he means how a random mutation in the DNA caused by a random collision with a high energy particles?


I don't think that's what he means.



>


Now THAT'S more likely. 

But let's carry on here, I'm having a blast.


kanefan666 said:


> Wow!!! Seriously? Thats the best you can do? *Proving me wrong won't help.*


Yes it does. Proving that you're objectively wrong means that you're... wrong. That what you are saying is false.


> You haven't seen the double slit experiment, have you?? Matter is energy. Matter cannot exist without it. It is subjective. Energies interact and form matter.


That's not what the double slit-experiment is all about - it's about the fact that matter as well as energy can show off characteristic features of both particles and waves given the right circumstances, not that they are the same. You're misunderstanding the meaning of the experiment.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

What are other names that would be good for a band?

Or a cereal aimed at an urban market?

(Can we just hijack the thread and make it about this stuff instead??)


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Or are you going to show me a pre-historic iPad? I'm down with that - show me a _stone tablet_.


Here you go, the Wax-Book: 






Successor to the iClay. Getting from that to the modern day tablet in 2000 years seems about right, at the rate at which Apple updates the tech in their products. 


EDIT: And ad from that time: 






Smiling happy good looking people using our products. Advertizing hasn't changed in 2000 years


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Oh really? Quantum theory found basis in ancient texts. Dimensions, energy etc. Ancient people knew quantum theory. And thats how the ancient monuments came into being. Ancient technology from 5D beings, the E.T's. I'm 4D, You're 3D. But once you understand, you'll be 4D as well. Skipping dimensions requires spiritual connect.


I'm 6D..... I won


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't think that's what he means.
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S more likely.
> ...


The experiment is affected by the observer himself. It is subjective.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

So is this thread about quantum theory or eating meat?

Either way it's a lot better with Scott Bakula.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> I can speak to you 24/7 on this matter.


I have no doubt that you can.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

duffmmann said:


> What are other names that would be good for a band?
> 
> Or a cereal aimed at an urban market?
> 
> (Can we just hijack the thread and make it about this stuff instead??)


 
Cunt Thrust


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

You must realise that you're all the same energy as the universe. Empty space is energy. You are magic and potential.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> The experiment is affected by the observer himself. It is subjective.


In that case, everything we ever see, smell, taste, hear, everything we ever do or think about, or perhaps more accurately, what "occurs to us" is subjective, as it is percieved by each of us individually - we're all observers.

Wait... it's... all... subjective...

My god...


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 30, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> Cunt Thrust


 
Haha oh no!

What about CheeriYos


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So is this thread about quantum theory or eating meat?
> 
> Either way it's a lot better with Scott Bakula.


omfg this episode was great
and I just lol'd at work...


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

You must understand. Evolution is crucial for our survival. WW3 is imminent. radiation is already upon us. You must recondition the body in such a way, that it repulses every disease and outside negative force. We're on the verge of destruction. This is madness. Look around. Are you happy with todays earth and environment? Millions die because of this closed box thinking. Ignorance will lead to destruction. I can only guide you. I'm off here because it's hard to force this on the subconscious mind. I've left the hints. Blog has it all. You must understand, connect and spread.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case, everything we ever see, smell, taste, hear, everything we ever do or think about, or perhaps more accurately, what "occurs to us" is subjective, as it is percieved by each of us individually - we're all observers.
> 
> Wait... it's... all... subjective...
> 
> My god...



NOW you understand where i'm getting at


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 30, 2012)

The Matrix?

Engert would love this thread.


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not just the fangs though


It's not the fangs _at all_. We have _meat-digesting enzymes_ for a reason, and the whole metabolism of meat proteins; the (pathetic) canines we have are just a relic we don't use any more. 

And you seem to have missed the part where I eat meat and don't object to that so you're preaching to the choir. I am just irked by the canine argument.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 30, 2012)

I was going to compare you to Scientologists, but I think that would be an insult to the work of L. Ron Hubbard.

Anyway, shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 30, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> no, he is trying to brainwash our minds so we stop killing and eating the holy cows
> 
> that should be the name of a band.... "The Holy Cows"


he is from india....


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread sure did change my life. I know feel like an asshole for even coming in here. Seriously what the hell is this shit?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

431unknown said:


> This thread sure did change my life. I know feel like an asshole for even coming in here. Seriously what the hell is this shit?


This shit will save humanity. Understand and spread. You hatred, ignorance, fear and anger affects nature, people and the earth.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> NOW you understand where i'm getting at


I don't think you picked up the _slight_ hint of sarcasm in that post.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> This shit will save humanity. Understand and spread. You hatred, ignorance, fear and anger affects nature, people and the earth.


 
I seem to have that effect on people.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> You must understand. Evolution is crucial for our survival. WW3 is imminent. radiation is already upon us. You must recondition the body in such a way, that it repulses every disease and outside negative force. We're on the verge of destruction. This is madness. Look around. Are you happy with todays earth and environment? Millions die because of this closed box thinking. Ignorance will lead to destruction. I can only guide you. I'm off here because it's hard to force this on the subconscious mind. I've left the hints. Blog has it all. You must understand, connect and spread.


 


kanefan666 said:


> This shit will save humanity. Understand and spread. You hatred, ignorance, fear and anger affects nature, people and the earth.


Guys, who rememebers this guy?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Now you know. He understands it


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Veho said:


> It's not the fangs _at all_. We have _meat-digesting enzymes_ for a reason, and the whole metabolism of meat proteins; the (pathetic) canines we have are just a relic we don't use any more.
> 
> And you seem to have missed the part where I eat meat and don't object to that so you're preaching to the choir. I am just irked by the canine argument.


Fine, fine, fine...  It's not exactly a serious thread anyways, and I did say "our general body built suggests our diet", didn't I? I think the enzymes in our stomachs are part of that as well.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm seeing multiple references to meat, spirituality and energy. Is this now a topic about meat feast pizza? 'Cause I'm totally nomming while I type. It's delicious. It gives me energy and if there is a God, he's jealous of my worship of spicy beef.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guy, out of curiosity, did you cut out all intake of glucose as well?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> You hatred, ignorance, fear and anger affects nature, people and the earth.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm seeing multiple references to meat, spirituality and energy. Is this now a topic about meat feast pizza? 'Cause I'm totally nomming while I type. It's delicious. It gives me energy and if there is a God, he's jealous of my worship of spicy beef.


Only through God do you get spicy beef. Praise the beef-giver and bask yourself in the glory of spices.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

You take all this casually. This IS the ultimate secret. I'm passing this on to all of you before it's too late. Either preserve this and spread or junk it. Take your time to understand it all. I'm down with flaming. Foxi4, you comment without any evidence and yet i'm the one giving videos and what not and you still say i'm wrong. Bravo to you. You will know. Truth will come to you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> You take all this casually. This IS the ultimate secret. I'm passing this on to all of you before it's too late. Either preserve this and spread or junk it. Take your time to understand it all. I'm down with flaming. Foxi4, you comment without any evidence and yet i'm the one giving videos and what not and you still say i'm wrong. Bravo to you. You will know. Truth will come to you.


Pretty sure that Wikipedia links I give are more objective evidence than crazy youtube drivel.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Some more insight.



Wake up for humanity sakes.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Only through God do you get spicy beef. Praise the beef-giver and bask yourself in the glory of spices.


 
Actually only through Domino's do I get spicy beef. And he saw that it was good.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Pretty sure that Wikipedia links I give are more objective evidence than crazy youtube drivel.


You don't understand 1 bit of quantum and you post a link saying that it's objective. Nono. Shows the amount of evidence you have. Visual > Written.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Blaze163 said:


> Actually only through Domino's do I get spicy beef. And he saw that it was good.


Fuckin' hell, Domino's Pizza IS good... God, thank you for Domino's, thank you for all the food and beverages you put on our tables through Domino's hands...

Praise the Lord!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

How much do you smoke?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> You don't understand 1 bit of quantum and you post a link saying that it's objective. Nono. Shows the amount of evidence you have. Visual > Written.


You're hopeless, but thoroughly entertaining and harmless.  Welcome to the community, just don't push your beliefs on others.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You're hopeless, but thoroughly entertaining and harmless.  Welcome to the community, just don't push your beliefs on others.


I'm not pushing. This is not belief, this is the actual reality. You will know sooner than later. The world is like a dream matrix. Wake up before it's too late.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

This is my gift to you.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> TThis is my gift to you.


You did this?

I _love_ you, VP.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> How much do you smoke?


Used to. 5 months straight. Life was dark. Then sudden enlightenment. Now it's all light. Like i've unlocked full brain power.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Used to. 5 months straight. Life was dark. Then sudden enlightenment. Now it's all light. Like i've unlocked full brain power.


 

So now what is your mind capable of?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This is my gift to you.


 
Thank you


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> So now what is your mind capable of?


Everything. Intuition, prediction, healing, insights. Rebirth. I've successfully reprogrammed it for higher functioning


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Everything. Intuition, prediction, healing, insights. Rebirth. I've successfully reprogrammed it for higher functioning


 
Telepathic communication?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Like i've unlocked full brain power.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Telepathic communication?


 
Decalcifying pineal gland right now. I only sleep for 2 hours each day lucid dreaming. Telepathy will come. I can ALMOST tell what the other person is about to say. This is beautiful. It's like a never ending high, along with speed and precision. I'd like to share something more. Sun gives you power. This is like all superhero powers combined.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Decalcifying pineal gland right now. I only sleep for 2 hours each day lucid dreaming. Telepathy will come. I can ALMOST tell what the other person is about to say. This is beautiful. It's like a never ending high, speed and precision.


 

Well once you get those calculi out, just beam me the info straight to my head.


----------



## dickfour (Dec 30, 2012)

I'll know I've evolved when the hair falls out of my ass crack


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well once you get those calculi out, just beam me the info straight to my head.


I think you'd have to decalcify your pineal gland first to receive information over the energy highway. I heard bleach injected directly into the ear works well.

No kane, I'm joking, don't do that, it won't decalcify your brain.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well once you get those calculi out, just beam me the info straight to my head.


I could try. It would be painful. Because the story about pineal gland (third eye) opening is true. I got a 4 day headache after my awakening. My life has been interlinked to number 5. birthday 14, failed 14 years later in 7th grade, joined back on 5/5/05, lucky number on cards 5, job locker number 5, cab no. 5, awakening on 5th december 2012=5, bought first transport 5 days later,. I see 5 everywhere. I'm reading dan brown's the symbol. It is a story about this force itself. Highly accurate so far. I saw 555 in there. You see? These are angels. I'm on the fibonacci spiral. We all need to be this way. You instincts guide you. There are no accidents or no such thing as coincidence.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> I got a 4 day headache after my awakening.


You should probably see a doctor.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Heres an easier way to understand all this:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You should probably see a doctor.


No. Psychologists and doctors aren't even aware of the third eye. I know atleast 2 people who know about this. It's in the ancient texts. No headache after 4 days because my brain was being retuned to a higher state.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> No. Psychologists and doctors aren't even aware of the third eye. I know atleast 2 people who know about this. It's in the ancient texts. No headache after 4 days because my brain was being retuned to a higher state.


That's because there is no such organ as a third eye, and a headache for four days straight is called a severe migraine.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you the chosen one?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> Are you the chosen one?


 
No I am the keymaster. Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> No I am the keymaster. Are you the gatekeeper?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> That's because there is no such organ as a third eye, and a headache for four days straight is called a severe migraine.


That what your science tells you. It isn't. It was the opening. -.- Like i said, quantum is subjective, not objective. Pineal gland is the Third eye. Search pineal gland, third eye, melotonin and dreams.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> That what your science tells you. It isn't. It was the opening. -.- Like i said, quantum is subjective, not objective.


It's like something penetrated your virgin brain, isn't it?

I've seen it happen once in a movie. It was called skullfu*k. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> It's like something penetrated your virgin brain, isn't it?
> 
> I've seen it happen once in a movie. It was called skullfu*k. Nasty stuff.


 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1485783/  ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1485783/ ?


That... I... Uhm... 

Why do people make films based on my future jokes?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

It is enlightenment/awakening. not skull fu*k lol. A gift to the pure ones who vanish their ego by believing in the impossible.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 30, 2012)

I think kanefan666 may be the greatest troll ever.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Everything. Intuition, prediction, healing, insights. Rebirth. I've successfully reprogrammed it for higher functioning


Dude, we should, like, totally meet in real life sometime so I can see you perform all these wonderful magicsess.
"Yo bro, you sick? PEW! I just healed you with my Third Eye!"
or you could just sit in all of my classes at school and telepathically give me all the answers to my tests. Either way I'm fine with it.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> I think kanefan666 may be the greatest troll ever.


Believe in what you want. Magic exists. Nothing is impossible. I can't lie anymore. P.S i'm a virgin


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Dude, we should, like, totally meet in real life sometime so I can see you perform all these wonderful magicsess.
> "Yo bro, you sick? PEW! I just healed you with my Third Eye!"
> or you could just sit in all of my classes at school and telepathically give me all the answers to my tests. Either way I'm fine with it.


I see you're a fan of avatar. We will meet. When i'm trained enough, i'll try contacting people in dreams


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> A gift to the pure ones who vanish their ego *by believing in the impossible.*





kanefan666 said:


> *Believe in what you want.* (...) *Nothing is impossible.*


So should we, or should we not believe in the impossible? Because you're telling us to believe in something that doesn't exist.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Spoiler


 
I find it funny. xD


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> So should we, or should we not believe in the impossible? Because you're telling us to believe in something that doesn't exist.


It cannot exist until you believe in it. Our minds are so hardly prOgrammed to believe in basic science, matter, solidity and coincidences. You must experience, believe and condition your mind. Quantum/Mysticism is the base for reality now. Nothing is impossible. Reprogram, create your own reality/beliefs/norms. Be weird. It dosent matter what others think. It will come to them. for every 1 person who wakes up and meditates, he affects 100's around him.  Slow process. But hey, i gave you the benefits.  Enjoy sleeping, enjoy waking


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> It cannot exist until you believe in it.





Spoiler



_*It only exists...*_​_*



*_​_*...if you believe in it*_​


Sorry mate, I'm having a blast here. 
​


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

There is no black/white, smart/dumb, poor/rich. Think HUMAN. Money was someones reality. He imposed it on humanity. See what the world has become?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

It takes time to realise all this. But once it strikes you, theres just 0_0 and OMG and then Oh yes!!! Patience, unconditional love and feeling are the 3 keys to unlock this ability or to unlock evolution.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> There is no black/white, smart/dumb, poor/rich. Think HUMAN. Money was someones reality. He imposed it on humanity. *See what the world has become?*


Organised, logical and sensible. I like it that way.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> It cannot exist until you believe in it. Our minds are so hardly prOgrammed to believe in basic science, matter, solidity and coincidences. You must experience, believe and condition your mind. Quantum/Mysticism is the base for reality now. Nothing is impossible. Reprogram, create your own reality/beliefs/norms. Be weird. It dosent matter what others think. It will come to them. for every 1 person who wakes up and meditates, he affects 100's around him. Slow process. But hey, i gave you the benefits.  Enjoy sleeping, enjoy waking


I know we live in a post-modern world but holy crap this is the most post-modern thing I have ever heard! I'm more inclined to follow modernism myself.


Foxi4 said:


>


I want to make this my profile picture for everything


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

_Yoda_: _You must_ unlearn what you have learned.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread reminds me of this.... lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

So what were talking about? Meats?


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> _Yoda_: _You must_ unlearn what you have learned.


no, yoda talks like this:
_"unlearn you must what you have learned"_


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So what were talking about? Meats?


_Random Google Search to the rescue!_



Spoiler










 
Everything turned out better than expected.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> _Yoda_: _You must_ unlearn what you have learned.


 
_Yoda: _"How embarrassing."


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

“The day science begins to study non-physical phenomena, it will make more progress in one decade than in all the previous centuries of its existence.” 
― Nikola Tesla


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> _Yoda_: _You must_ unlearn what you have learned.


"You can't throw away logic and reason" - Me


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> “The day science begins to study non-physical phenomena, it will make more progress in one decade than in all the previous centuries of its existence.”
> ― Nikola Tesla


 
Yes, Nikola Tesla is definitely a reputable source of quotes. It's not like he was batshit insane or anything.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Castiel said:


> "You can't throw away logic and reason" - Me


 
"Logic and reason cannot exist without a grand unified theory which explains every possible phenomenon. Quantum and mysticism aims to rectify that." -Me

"Logic and reason aren't being thrown away. Only the approach to understand different kinds of phenomenon is being changed." -Me


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yes, Nikola Tesla is definitely a reputable source of quotes. It's not like he was batshit insane or anything.


 
He knew these secrets. And thats why he met Dalai Lama and Swami Vivekananda while creating his greatest gift for mankind. Free Energy from earth.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> "Logic and reason cannot exist without a grand unified theory which explains every possible phenomenon. Quantum and mysticism aims to rectify that." -Me
> 
> "Logic and reason aren't being thrown away. Only the approach to understand different kinds of phenomenon is being changed." -Me


Counter-point: From what I have seen, you believe that truth is subjective. Whatever anyone wants to believe they just have to train their minds to do so and it will become true. Truth isn't subjective, it's objective. You are throwing away the logical and reasonable explanation of truth.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> He knew these secrets. And thats why he met Dalai Lama and Swami Vivekananda while creating his greatest gift for mankind. Free Energy from earth.


 
Tesla thought he could split the earth like an apple with a few well placed explosions.

Sounds quantum.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Castiel said:


> Counter-point: From what I have seen, you believe that truth is subjective. Whatever anyone wants to believe they just have to train their minds to do so and it will become true. Truth isn't subjective, it's objective. You are throwing away the logical and reasonable explanation of truth.


The fact of the matter is, it is subjective for now. But when theres enough subjective states together, it becomes objective. Probability for example, increases when more people are together and make a  particular thing happen.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Tesla thought he could split the earth like an apple with a few well placed explosions.
> 
> Sounds quantum.


Zero point energy. Our body has it. My goal is to light up an LED through my body's energy field like that chi healing guy in the demonstration video. Now you know our potential. You must learn to adopt quantum and throw away Darwins theory. Survival of the fittest. Absolutely destructive. Accumulating materialistic gains for happiness. Quantum on the other hand, works the opposite way and heals everythingg and makes everything infinite. What would you like? Superpowers to travel the universe or Money to buy you a one way trip to the moon? The choice is yours. One is negative and one is positive. But positive has more benefits. You must not fail to realise that Jesus was just 1 person who could channel this energy. While the actual texts have proven that he was made a "god" in ritualistic context to create the Vatican Pillar for fulfilling the greed along with the Fedeal Reserve.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> The fact of the matter is, it is subjective for now. But when theres enough subjective states together, it becomes objective.


There is nothing subjective about truth. We may believe something is truth when in actuality it isn't, but that doesn't change the truth, it just means the truth has yet to be seen.



kanefan666 said:


> Probability for example, increases when more people are together and make a particular thing happen.


That doesn't mean that those people are right, though. Those people could all have "wrong" views and so when they get put together it's a big ball of "wrong".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

This dude is tripping some serious balls.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Castiel said:


> There is nothing subjective about truth. We may believe something is truth when in actuality it isn't, but that doesn't change the truth, it just means the truth has yet to be seen.
> 
> That doesn't mean that those people are right, though. Those people could all have "wrong" views and so when they get put together it's a big ball of "wrong".


Exactly! So now tell me.. What would happen if everyone thinks positive and believes in magic/evolution?? Utopia is my answer.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> Exactly! So now tell me.. What would happen if everyone thinks positive and believes in magic/evolution?? Utopia is my answer.


This is assuming that the truth isn't known. I believe the truth is known.

What you believe to be truth isn't what I believe to be truth, therefore one of us is right and one of us is wrong, or we are both wrong and need to find out what the actual truth is.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 30, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This dude is tripping some serious balls.


My inner knowledge is my trip. Secrets of the universe are hidden to keep greed and fear in place. It is our destiny to know these secrets. Mayan Phrophesised THIS. 21st december marked winter solsitice, Shift from Pisces (Duality, Evil/good, rich/poor, dumb/stupid) to Aquarius (Power of one, the consciousnessm the quantum field). Not an apocalypse.The shift has started, I'm just helping others awaken to it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> My inner knowledge is my trip. Secrets of the universe are hidden to keep greed and fear in place. It is our destiny to know these secrets. Mayan Phrophesised THIS. 21st december marked winter solsitice, Shift from Pisces (Duality, Evil/good, rich/poor, dumb/stupid) to Aquarius (Power of one, the consciousnessm the quantum field). Not an apocalypse.The shift has started, I'm just helping others awaken to it.


 
So meth?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Castiel said:


> This is assuming that the truth isn't known. I believe the truth is known.
> 
> What you believe to be truth isn't what I believe to be truth, therefore one of us is right and one of us is wrong, or we are both wrong and need to find out what the actual truth is.


 
The actual truth is in the videos that i posted. Follow this channel, watch the first 6 videos from part 1. I'm sure your mind will awaken.

https://www.youtube.com/user/KilluminatiTheMovie/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## Castiel (Dec 31, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> The actual truth is in the videos that i posted. Follow this channel, watch the first 6 videos from part 1. I'm sure your mind will awaken.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/KilluminatiTheMovie/videos?view=0&flow=grid


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So meth?


No. I never done Meth, LSD, or Shrooms. My enlightenment came naturally through weed only. But now i also understand the phenomenon behind LSD, shrooms and meth. They fully open the pineal gland for temporary amount of time releasing lots of DMT.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

It's PCP then?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Castiel said:


>


 
Fine. You don't have to. I was just guiding you. But you must kill fear and ignorance.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's PCP then?


What's that?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> What's that?


 
Shit makes you the Terminator.

PCP's a hell of a drug.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 31, 2012)

Fuck all you mortal bitches
OP said im a FUCKING GOD
YEAHHHHHHHH
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

For all those who ignore this. I ask you.... You say i'm wrong because i think different and shape my own reality. But what about you? You live someone elses reality... it is not your own. You fear that nothing besides this reality with money can exist. It has imbibed inside of you concepts like 666 (It is number of man ;carbon 12), Satan (Ego), devil (Ego), ghosts (Aliens or out of body experiences) and what not. You must trace the history and learn from it. Science is going backwords in the form of quantum. Ancient Mysticsm/Modern quantum is the real science. Newton never explained the force between matter. He said it existed when we were created. And Darwinian theory is a lie and quantum is the ultimate truth, then how can this basic science guided education system be true? History has been manipulated and hidden. You can continue and live in darkness. Or reach out and light up the inner you and awaken the real Humanity. It comes with great power. This power dosen't work in negative hands, so you don't have to worry. It cannot kill you, but strengthen you. You must lean from the past before you're born again in this infinite realm in a different body only to see destruction. Bring the change now. Only you can bring it. You and everyone else.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

For the last time. I respect your opinions. But ultimate truth is what i'm trying to cnvey to you. And no, i didn't do Meth. I only do Weed because it's natural and there for meditation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> For the last time. I respect your opinions. But ultimate truth is what i'm trying to cnvey to you. And no, i didn't do Meth. I only do Weed because it's natural and there for meditation.


You mean Quantum Weed, right?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You mean Quantum Weed, right?


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> You mean Quantum Weed, right?


You have a nice sense of humour my friend. But sometimes, you have to understand the universe to unlock special aspects of it. Weed is there for critical thinking and enlightment. It brings peace. It brings love. It increases yoour energy. It heals disease. It dose not kill brain cells. That's a highly mistaken theory by scientists to scare you. 
http://www.collective-evolution.com/2012/12/05/how-hemp-became-illegal-the-marijuana-link/

Like i said, you must trace history to unlock the mystery.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 31, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> You have a nice sense of humour my friend. But sometimes, you have to understand the universe to unlock special aspects of it. Weed is there for critical thinking and enlightment. It brings peace. It brings love. It increases yoour energy. It heals disease. It dose not kill brain cells. That's a highly mistaken theory by scientists to scare you.
> http://www.collective-evolution.com/2012/12/05/how-hemp-became-illegal-the-marijuana-link/
> 
> Like i said, you must trace history to unlock the mystery.


I've got nothing againts smoking weed - smoke to your heart's content, everything's for people. Problems arise when weed-induced visions become reality to the smoker - a tell-tale sign that he or she should drop the spliff.


----------



## kanefan666 (Dec 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I've got nothing againts smoking weed - smoke to your heart's content, everything's for people. Problems arise when weed-induced visions become reality to the smoker - a tell-tale sign that he or she should drop the spliff.


 
But these weed induced visions are actually our true potential nature. It is natures way of saying 'Hey, you know the world is wrong. But you can rectify that problem by improving yourself and spreading love permanently. You inner self is more powerful than your ego'


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 31, 2012)

kanefan666 said:


> But these weed induced visions are actually our true potential nature. It is natures way of saying 'Hey, you know the world is wrong. But you can rectify that problem by improving yourself and spreading love permanently. You inner self is more powerful than your ego'


 
So the little man telling me to stab them is right?


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 31, 2012)

The bit about "misperception" is alright. Deception and misinterpretation can lead to some issues. The part about anorexia is a fair example. The bit about the genes isn't completely off. We are responsible for our actions. Except in the case of extremely mentally ill people I don't think we can blame everything we do on our genes. Then again, I don't know of many people who do blame their actions on their genes. Finally, the bit about matter being the only thing that matters probably isn't totally off either. We can and we are studying quantum physics and we're finding that it's a very different world on that scale that is smaller than the atom. There probably are a lot of things that happen on that quantum-scopic level that we don't understand.

Does this all mean we have super powers? I don't think so. I think that in these early years of studying quantum physics it is very easy to make wild conjectures based on the very little information we have. Keep an open mind, but don't get too excited.

/srs post in eof


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm reading through this thread. It's clear I don't have a life to change in the first place.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2012)

You have to admit, this is the most fun pseudo-religious thread we've ever had here. 

Also,


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Read a few posts trying to grasp the concept of this thread, but then i realized it's EOF.

































Carry on.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Read a few posts trying to grasp the concept of this thread, but then i realized it's EOF


 
Well it started out in the GOT, but as Jupiter came conjunct the moon my chakra crystals started to vibrate, telling me to guide the post along the path of enlightenment an unto the endlands.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Well it started out in the GOT, but as Jupiter came conjunct the moon my chakra crystals started to vibrate, telling me to guide the post along the path of enlightenment an unto the endlands.


Well then.


There's only one thing left to be answered!


How many Tom Cruise, Cruise, If a Tom Cruise could Cruise?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 31, 2012)

Fucking Illuminati trying to destroy a thread that propagates truth. I can't believe that people are so delusional that they believe these disinfo's posting in this thread.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bobbyloujo said:


> The bit about "misperception" is alright. Deception and misinterpretation can lead to some issues. The part about anorexia is a fair example. The bit about the genes isn't completely off. We are responsible for our actions. Except in the case of extremely mentally ill people I don't think we can blame everything we do on our genes. Then again, I don't know of many people who do blame their actions on their genes. Finally, the bit about matter being the only thing that matters probably isn't totally off either. We can and we are studying quantum physics and we're finding that it's a very different world on that scale that is smaller than the atom. There probably are a lot of things that happen on that quantum-scopic level that we don't understand.
> 
> Does this all mean we have super powers? I don't think so. I think that in these early years of studying quantum physics it is very easy to make wild conjectures based on the very little information we have. Keep an open mind, but don't get too excited.
> 
> /srs post in eof


Psychology was an idea of a group of people assessing human behaviour. They would applyit to everyone. WHO GAVE THEM THE RIGHT TO DO SO? Money makers? Force? Power? You need to think as a vast deep ocean with only you sitting on the center, Sun glowing over the top onto you, Making your light stronger and brighter. I've done it! My new year resolution:
*Completing the Re-programming process of the brain and the body through heart for infinite possibilities including +magic+  13 = To infinity and beyoond! *


Last night i was drinking alcohol in a bonfire with some lovely people. I was manipulating fire . Before drinking, i created a feeling based though that i would go high, not drunk after drinking. Low and behold, i was high for 10 mins and then i decided to be sober again . You are infinity. NEVER JUDGE Human behaviours. You're not supposed to. Who gave you the right first of all? I'm not saying be selfish. Help others when needed. But you NEED to work towards evolution. Create your own beliefs. Reprogram the brain through feeling. Be delusional. IT'S ALL F'N POSSIBLE BECAUSE I'M DOING IT. There can be no evidence, you are you OWN experiential evidence. Go, wander. Open your mind. Magic!!!!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Jan 1, 2013)

Of course everything is possible when you're delusional.

I swear to physics that my cat called me goshujin-sama.


and she's actually half cat half human.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 1, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Of course everything is possible when you're delusional.
> 
> I swear to physics that my cat called me goshujin-sama.
> 
> ...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jan 1, 2013)

If the ancients are so good, how/why could other civilizations kill them? Why don't they just heal themselves when they're going to die? You seem like a very gullible person with an extraordinary imagination who probably needs to sleep and eat better, and get sober. No offense, it's just my advice.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 1, 2013)

Quick question: When did you last leave the house?


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

Narayan said:


> Of course everything is possible when you're delusional.
> 
> I swear to physics that my cat called me goshujin-sama.
> 
> ...


 
Did you fuck her?


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

MADKATZ99 said:


> If the ancients are so good, how/why could other civilizations kill them? Why don't they just heal themselves when they're going to die? You seem like a very gullible person with an extraordinary imagination who probably needs to sleep and eat better, and get sober. No offense, it's just my advice.


 
The ancients, A.K.A, The 5th dimensional beings, A.K.A ET's, recuperated inside the earth. Yes, They live inside the planet. Search hollow earth theory (Agartha) and Admiral byrds account. And that's why you would sometimes see U.F.O's going inside volcanos and see them after manmade disasters. One was seen after the Fukushima Earthquake They come from Agartha to see how the earth is progressing. They can't land because humans think they're vile and primitive -.- . They communicate through crop circles to give us this secret about quantum in symbolic forms.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Quick question: When did you last leave the house?


Everyday. I ride a bicycle. It has become my transport since enlightenment. I can pedal 40+ Km each day . It gives me quantum insights plus my third eye keeps me safe in high traffic. Like i'm manipulating traffic/matter around me . Not to mention, i learned to ride it in just 1 hour in high traffic at night all by myself. No, i'm not a troll. Wake up


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> The ancients, A.K.A, The 5th dimensional beings, A.K.A ET's, recuperated inside the earth. Yes, They live inside the planet. Search hollow earth theory (Agartha) and Admiral byrds account. And that's why you would sometimes see U.F.O's going inside volcanos and see them after manmade disasters. One was seen after the Fukushima Earthquake They come from Agartha to see how the earth is progressing. They can't land because humans think they're vile and primitive -.- . They communicate through crop circles to give us this secret about quantum in symbolic forms.


 
You know, if I saw some sort of creature descend from a UFO, "primitive" would be the last thing on my mind.

Also, for such advanced beings, you'd think they'd find a better way to communicate scientific breakthroughs than just pressing it into some scattered crop fields. You know, just a thought.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You know, if I saw some sort of creature descend from a UFO, "primitive" would be the last thing on my mind.
> 
> Also, for such advanced beings, you'd think they'd find a better way to communicate scientific breakthroughs than just pressing it into some scattered crop fields. You know, just a thought.


 
Our civilization isn't even prepared for direct contact. I mean, the civilization is violent enough to nuke their spaceships. Not that they can't protect themseleves, but the only means to do so would be to fire back. And 5D beings are Pure hearted. They cannot murder or kill. Think about it. And that's why i ask you to wake up. The day we all do so, they shall land and expose themselves.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> The day we all do so, they shall land and expose themselves.


 
Oh, we're talking about an advanced race of benevolent flashers now?


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Oh, we're talking about an advanced race of benevolent flashers now?


No, we're talking about our ancestors here The purest and deepest ancestors. The ones who create the pyramids and various other sites. We can talk about them because they attract a quantum level explanation.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> The ones who create the pyramids and various other sites.


 
So they had to celebrate their commitment to indecent exposure by erecting giant phallic symbols?


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So they had to celebrate their commitment to indecent exposure by erecting giant phallic symbols?


The Pyramids and other sites such as macchu picchu are somehow related to the earths magnetic/energy field. You think in western and basic scientific terms, they thought on a more advanced, spiritual and quantum level.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> The ancients, A.K.A, The 5th dimensional beings, A.K.A ET's, recuperated inside the earth. Yes, They live inside the planet. Search hollow earth theory (Agartha) and Admiral byrds account. And that's why you would sometimes see U.F.O's going inside volcanos and see them after manmade disasters. One was seen after the Fukushima Earthquake They come from Agartha to see how the earth is progressing. They can't land because humans think they're vile and primitive -.- . They communicate through crop circles to give us this secret about quantum in symbolic forms.


You do realize that aliens aside, the Earth cannot be hollow for a variety of physics-related reasons, right? For starters, it would rip itself apart with its own spin if it were hollow - it's really that simple. Secondly, if the Earth was hollow, its seismic activity would echo, which we're not seeing on seismic monitors, and the crust would literally collapse into itself. The crust of the Earth is built of tectonic plates which are under constant friction againts each other - were the Earth hollow, these would bend inwards rather than outwards, hence we would have no volcanoes at all. When friction between two hard materials occurs, the plates will always give way to the weaker side, and you can't go any weaker than "empty". In reality, the plates gradually layer up ontop of each other, creating heat and pushing the crust as well as magma outwards.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You do realize that aliens aside, the Earth cannot be hollow for a variety of physics-related reasons, right? For starters, it would rip itself apart with its own spin if it were hollow - it's really that simple. Secondly, if the Earth was hollow, its seismic activity would echo, which we're not seeing on seismic monitors, and the crust would literally collapse into itself. The crust of the Earth is built of tectonic plates which are under constant friction againts each other - were the Earth hollow, these would bend inwards rather than outwards, hence we would have no volcanoes at all. When friction between two hard materials occurs, the plates will always give way to the weaker side, and you can't go any weaker than "empty". In reality, the plates gradually layer up ontop of each other, creating heat and pushing the crust as well as magma outwards.


 
Shh, no facts now, only dreams.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Shh, no facts now, only dreams.


It's not my fault - I enjoy those kinds of chit-chats with genuinely mad people people with points of view vastly different to my own.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You do realize that aliens aside, the Earth cannot be hollow for a variety of physics-related reasons, right? For starters, it would rip itself apart with its own spin if it were hollow - it's really that simple. Secondly, if the Earth was hollow, its seismic activity would echo, which we're not seeing on seismic monitors, and the crust would literally collapse into itself. The crust of the Earth is built of tectonic plates which are under constant friction againts each other - were the Earth hollow, these would bend inwards rather than outwards, hence we would have no volcanoes at all. When friction between two hard materials occurs, the plates will always give way to the weaker side, and you can't go any weaker than "empty". In reality, the plates gradually layer up ontop of each other, creating heat and pushing the crust as well as magma outwards.


 

You're still talking in basic science. Noone went inside the earth. We don't know what's in there so please. This thread is quantum. Keep basic science away from it. Believe in what you think, not scientists. They don't think in quantum terms. You can't deny the Hollow earth hypothesis and the fact that theres ACTUALLY holes on north and south pole. Don't say they're not visible on google earth, so they're not there. Go there yourself, you'll see them. The day money came into being, conspiracy, lies and hoaxes started circulating. I'm not in that domain anymore. You need to blow the bubble and think in a 4th dimensional perspective.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You're still talking in basic science. Noone went inside the earth. We don't know what's in there so please. This thread is quantum. Keep basic science away from it. Believe in what you think, not scientists. They don't think in quantum terms. You can't deny the Hollow earth hypothesis and the fact that theres ACTUALLY holes on north and south pole. Don't say they're not visible on google earth, so they're not there. Go there yourself, you'll see them. The day money came into being, conspiracy, lies and hoaxes started circulating. I'm not in that domain anymore. You need to blow the bubble and think in a 4th dimensional perspective.


The thing is that _we do know what's under the crust of the Earth_, or more appopriately, _we have a fair idea_. With the use of contemporary seismology as well as the analysis of various digs and how the elements gradually change as you go in deeper in we can draw conclusions about the constituents of the various layers of the Earth. As for the "You can't deny the Hollow Earth Hypothesis" point where you say "you just haven't been there", I'm willing to bet a million bucks that neither have you. On top of that, I have sensible reasons to believe that Hollow Earth is simply fiction.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The thing is that _we do know what's under the crust of the Earth_, or more appopriately, _we have a fair idea_. With the use of contemporary seismology as well as the analysis of various digs and how the elements gradually change as you go in deeper in we can draw conclusions about the constituents of the various layers of the Earth. As for the "You can't deny the Hollow Earth Hypothesis" point where you say "you just haven't been there", I'm willing to bet a million bucks that neither have you. On top of that, I have sensible reasons to believe that Hollow Earth is simply fiction.


 
Yes. You have reasons which come from basic physics. I'm talking as it's mother, quantum physics. The theory which connects it all. The hollow earth hypothesis dosent deny the crust. You should read the theory carefully first along with pictures and then come back here trying to regard all this as fiction. Your basic science can't explain unexplainable phenomenon. With quantum, it's all connected. And yet you deny it. You deny the super ancient history, you accept the darwinian timeline, you deny the alien skeletons, you deny it all and adopt basic science proving it all a hoax. Well guess what? YOU BASIC SCIENCE IS A HOAX. Hell it hasn't made anyone immortal. WHERE IS EVOLUTION?? Evolution is organism, not facts and technology for god sakes. You wait century after century waiting for something which would bring evolution onto the human life again. The light has come in the form of quantum physics. HEISENBERG AND NEILS BOHR read ANCIENT texts to come up with quantum theories for god sakes. Einstein, Nikola Tesla and every other energy believing person would say the same thing to you. The basic model of science has changed. You're scared to rethink by disregarding it all. It's fine with me, you keep on prving me wrong. I have unlimited answers as a subjective experience. You have limited answers because you blindly believe in everything instead of experiencing it. Tell me, have you ever done something prior to knowing about it? THAT IS EVOLUTION and experience. Not doing something after believing or knowing, which is ignorance.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you explain in layman's terms what exactly do you mean by evolution? I don't think we have the same idea about it.



> Tell me, have you ever done something prior to knowing about it? THAT IS EVOLUTION and experience. Not doing something after believing or knowing, which is ignorance.


Not that I want to burst your bubble, but that's how modern science work - you're performing an experiment several times, noting your observations. You begin noticing patterns and draw conclusions - that's how scientific discovery is made, based on repeated experience which can be re-created.

Your "quantum" science is based on "Aliens did it", "Ancients did it" and "I can imagine it so it must be true" - that's not "Experience", that's just science fiction.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can you explain in layman's terms what exactly do you mean by evolution? I don't think we have the same idea about it.


Why someone elses definition? Give me your own first. I already gave you mine. It's a subjective experience, where the organism interacts with the environment through his own personal experiences, shaping his consciousness in a unique manner. Eg- A newly born "Adult" with no knowledge as to why hes in an empty void, with a dot in the sky and a vague and abstract painting he's standing on, applying his creativity. shaping it. (4 dimensional and subjective aspect). I want YOUR defination now, Not Darwins or any other theorists'.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Why someone elses definition? Give me your own first. I already gave you mine. It's a subjective experience, where the organism interacts with the environment through his own personal experiences, shaping his consciousness in a unique manner. Eg- A newly born "Adult" with no knowledge as to why hes in an empty void, with a dot n the middle, applying his creativity. shaping it. (4 dimensional and subjective aspect). I want YOUR defination now, Not Darwins or any other theorists'.


I'm afraid that my definition will have to be very much similar to Darwins, not because I'm close-minded but _because it makes sense_ - we're the descendants of far more primitive species and via means of _"survival of the fittest"_ and millenias of breeding, we evolved into our current form, gradually adapting to the world changing around us as well as the different tasks we began performing as time went by. At some point in time, we became a sapient species and we began mental development side by side with physical development. There's nothing quantum about it.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> It's a subjective experience, where the organism interacts with the environment through his own personal experiences, shaping his consciousness in a unique manner.


 
LSD is a hell of a drug source.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can you explain in layman's terms what exactly do you mean by evolution? I don't think we have the same idea about it.
> 
> Not that I want to burst your bubble, but that's how modern science work - you're performing an experiment several times, noting your observations. You begin noticing patterns and draw conclusions - that's how scientific discovery is made, based on repeated experience which can be re-created.
> 
> Your "quantum" science is based on "Aliens did it", "Ancients did it" and "I can imagine it so it must be true" - that's not "Experience", that's just science fiction.


 
But you recite those observations to everyone, in turn they tell it to other, not keeping it a subjective experience. See where i'm getting at? When did i say aliens and ancients did it? I've been posting lots of material in the past 9 pages. If you cared to go through it all, you would understand. But you're so ignorant. I'm giving you a chance to improve on your life, unlock full potential and a chance to be immortal. I can only guide you. You keep on ignoring, it dosen't bother me. What bothers me is you trying to prove Quantum, the base with basic science which wouldnt even exist without quantum, as wrong. Explain the big bang. How does a small organism mutate?? How do apes evolve? How do we evolve further? Why can't we? Got answers? I already gave you the answer. You're scared of rejection from society and scared that you'll flip out. But trust me, there more to it than that if you stabilize and keep yourself calm.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm afraid that my definition will have to be very much similar to Darwins, not because I'm close-minded but _because it makes sense_ - we're the descendants of far more primitive species and via means of _"survival of the fittest"_ and millenias of breeding, we evolved into our current form, gradually adapting to the world changing around us as well as the different tasks we began performing as time went by. At some point in time, we became a sapient species and we began mental development side by side with physical development. There's nothing quantum about it.


 
Why not evolve further then? You would say 'Hey, it's not scientifically' possible but 'Hey, it's darwinically possibly, then why ain't i evolving?' It dosent happen like that. Open your mind. Believe in you own beliefs and norms and ideas. Create, not follow. Be your own dream, not someone elses. Money, economy, darwins theory are someone elses dreams and ideas, not yours. Create your own. EVOLVE. Both internally and externally. Life is infinite. Shape your own reality


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> But you recite those observations to everyone, in turn they tell it to other, not keeping it a subjective experience. See where i'm getting at? When did i say aliens and ancients did it? I've been posting lots of material in the past 9 pages. If you cares to go through it all, you would understand. But you're so ignorant. I'm giving you a chance to improve on your life, unlock full potential and a chance to be immortal. I can only guide you. You keep on ignoring, it dosen't bother me. What bothers me is you trying to prove Quantum, the base with basic science which wouldnt even exist without quantum. Explain the big bang. How does a small organism mutate?? How do apes evolve? How do we evolve further? Why can't we? Got answers? I already gave you the answer. You're scared of rejection from society and scared that you'll fli out. But trust me, there more to it than that if you stabilize and keep yourself calm.


_I'm_ giving _you_ a chance to improve _your_ life by means of _actual, real life science_ that _works_ and is both _appliable_ and _valid_ in everyday life, far superior to the _flashy fairy tales_ you've been fed by god-knows-who. I know that the videos you've watched and posted here are all nice and flashy - they have pretty animations in them and people talk about all these mysterious things... _except they're usually not mysterious, we have answers for all those questions_. Also, it's pretty easy to explain how a small or more complex organism could mutate - there are varieties of ways it could occur. Take birth "defects" for example - all of a sudden a mammal infant is born with one of its fingers completely the other way around compared to the rest of its family. Times are harsh and this newly-formed "thumb" gives it an advantage in life, allowing for a variety of tasks other mammals are incapable of. The ladies dig the thumb and have fun with the weirdo and all his kids have thumbs - evolution at its finest, ladies and gentlemen.


kanefan666 said:


> Why not evolve further then? You would say 'Hey, it's not scientifically' possible but 'Hey, it's darwinically possibly, then why ain't i evolving?' It dosent happen like that. Open your mind. Believe in you own beliefs and norms and ideas. Create, not follow. Be your own dream, not someone elses. Money, economy, darwins theory are someone elses dreams and ideas, not yours. Create your own. EVOLVE. Both internally and externally. Life is infinite. Shape your own reality


Who said that we stopped evolving at any point? In a few million years, provided we're still on Earth at this point, our bodies will be more accustomed to the less physically-straining and more mentally-oriented lifestyles of future humans, that is, unless the situation drastically changes due to whatever catastrophy may occur in the meantime.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _I'm_ giving _you_ a chance to improve _your_ life by means of _actual, real life science_ that _works_ and is both _appliable_ and _valid_ in everyday life, far superior to the _flashy fairy tales_ you've been fed by god-knows who. I know that the videos you've watched and posted here are all nice and flashy - they have pretty animations in them and people talk about all these mysterious things... _except they're usually not mysterious, we have answers for all those questions_. Also, it's pretty easy to explain how a small or more complex organism could mutate - there are varieties of ways it could occur. Take birth "defects" for example - all of a sudden a mammal infant is born with one of its fingers completely the other way around compared to the rest of its family. Times are harsh and this newly-formed "thumb" gives it an advantage in life, allowing for a variety of tasks other mammals are incapable of. The ladies dig the thumb and have fun with the weirdo and all his kids have thumbs - evolution at its finest, ladies and gentlemen.
> Who said that we stopped evolving at any point? In a few million years, provided we're still on Earth at this point, our bodies will be more accustomed to the less physically-straining and more mentally-oriented lifestyles of future humans, that is, unless the situation drastically changes due to whatever catastrophy may occur in the meantime.


 
Ouch. I expected more from you on evolution. Like i thought... No open minded answer. You didn't answer as to why can't everyone evolve further... You didn't answer why we can't progress further... You didn't answer why Newton never explained the force governing the attraction of particles inside the atom. You say a million years, why not now? Apes didnt rely on technology for evolution LOL. Theres holes in everything you say. I'm done here. Because i'm only answering, and not getting any kind of progressive response from you. Before knowing something, you must think about it yourself. P.S. I can control fire


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Ouch. I expected more from you on evolution. Like i thought... No open minded answer. You didn't answer as to why can't everyone evolve further... You didn't answer why we can't progress further... You didn't answer why Newton never explained the force governing the attraction of particles inside the atom. You say a million years, why not now? Apes didnt rely on technology for evolution LOL. Theres holes in everything you say. I'm done here. Because i'm only answering, and not getting any kind of progressive response from you. Before knowing something, you must think about it yourself. P.S. I can control fire


I answered the questions about further evolution by saying that we never stopped evolving. Newton didn't answer the questions regarding the atom because he didn't have the technology to observe the interactions within an atom, unlike the scientist's of today. We don't need technology to evolve, that said, unlike people before us, we're close to reaching a level of technological prowess to start completely artificial evolution - that's besides the point though, you're skim-reading through what I'm writing.

Your only arguments are "tl;dr, I'm right and you're wrong" - that's not how discussions work. Either find a way to prove your point with actual, convincing evidence or accept the fact that you're wrong and you've been played by someone smarter than you who's making money thanks to people like you who buy into this pseudo-science.


kanefan666 said:


> P.S. I can control fire


Show us.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I answered the questions about further evolution by saying that we never stopped evolving. Newton didn't answer the questions regarding the atom because he didn't have the technology to observe the interactions within an atom, unlike the scientist's of today. We don't need technology to evolve, that said, unlike people before us, we're close to reaching a level of technological prowess to start completely artificial evolution - that's besides the point though, you're skim-reading through what I'm writing.
> 
> Your only arguments are "tl;dr, I'm right and you're wrong" - that's not how discussions work. Either find a way to prove your point with actual, convincing evidence or accept the fact that you're wrong and you've been played by someone smarter than you who's making money thanks to people like you who buy into this pseudo-science.
> Show us.


 
You're bringing money in. I was talking about natural evolution... you skipped straight to artificial evolution. Sad enough. My mind is my source, not some bullcrap 'Scienists have found out that" which is different from different sources.. Explain to me why we have junk D.N.A? Explain to me U.F.O's? Explain Crop Circle patterns? Explain the Fibonacci sequencem golden ratio and it's naturaly occuring chracteristic. Explain to me telepathy and other abilities? Explain to me the physical manifestation of spiritual energy?. You didn't see the previous videos i posted. It's not colors and people talking. IT'S LIVE ACTION FOR GOD SAKES... Artificial = Manmade= fake. Natural = natural = Real.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You're bringing money in. I was talking about natural evolution... you skipped straight to artificial evolution. Sad enough. My mind is my source, not some bullcrap 'Scienists have found out that" which is different from different sources.. Explain to me why we have junk D.N.A? Explain to me U.F.O's? Explain Crop Circle patterns? Explain the Fibonacci sequencem golden ratio and it's naturaly occuring chracteristic. Explain to me telepathy and other abilities? Explain to me the physical manifestation of spiritual energy?. You didn't see the previous videos i posted. It's not colors and people talking. IT'S LIVE ACTION FOR GOD SAKES... Artificial = Manmade= fake. Natural = natural = Real.


I'm still not seeing you showing off your pyrokinesis. That, and all those "questions" are actually easily answered - we have junk D.N.A because some parts of the sequence are deemed recessive - they may surface if the conditions are right, but otherwise remain inactive - we simply don't need them anymore. Crop circle patters are man-made jokes. U.F.O means unidentified flying object - it's anything that _flies and is unidentified_ - unless you mean aliens? That's a different story y'know. As for the golden ration/Fibonacci sequence, much like the sphere, some shapes are naturally the most "efficient" - for certain tasks, that's the beauty of evolution, that's the reason why our skulls are not cube-like. In the case of the flower patterns shown in the video you posted, this was the leaf/petal/seed layout that would allow for the most even exposure to sun, which is why it was prominent in many species. The fact that it goes across various spectrums of wildlife only proves that we have common ancestory and that the Darwinian theory has sense.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm still not seeing you showing off your pyrokinesis.


I'm no showoff. And you found a new topic to divert my questions. Funny enough. I'm done guiding you. I could make a video of me controlling fire and prove that i'm an attention whore, you would then spread it giving me media attention. I do not want that. This should be enough:


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I'm no showoff. (...) I could make a video of me controlling fire and prove that i'm an attention whore, you would then spread it giving me media attention. I do not want that.


In other words, you can't control fire and you know it _or_ you've convinced yourself that you've been called out on it, you refuse to show off your "talent".







You can't control fire. Don't even try. You'll hurt yourself.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm still not seeing you showing off your pyrokinesis. That, and all those "questions" are actually easily answered - we have junk D.N.A because some parts of the sequence are deemed recessive - they may surface if the conditions are right, but otherwise remain inactive - we simply don't need them anymore. Crop circle patters are man-made jokes. U.F.O means unidentified flying object - it's anything that _flies and is unidentified_ - unless you mean aliens? That's a different story y'know. As for the golden ration/Fibonacci sequence, much like the sphere, some shapes are naturally the most "efficient" - for certain tasks, that's the beauty of evolution, that's the reason why our skulls are not cube-like. In the case of the flower patterns shown in the video you posted, this was the leaf/petal/seed layout that would allow for the most even exposure to sun, which is why it was prominent in many species. The fact that it goes across various spectrums of wildlife only proves that we have common ancestory and that the Darwinian theory has sense.


 
Everything you said was 'scientifically' said or researched. More questions: Don't need junk D.N.A anymore? Meaning no need for evolution?. Crop circles are manmade? They're so accurate and almost depict the ancient hyroglyphs or designs. A man made crop circle looks like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you still haven't uderstood the fbonacci Sequence, spiral and golden ratio. It's in no way related to Darwins theory.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In other words, you can't control fire and you know it _or_ you've convinced yourself that you've been called out on it, you refuse to show off your "talent".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes i can. I gave you my reasons for not showing off. It awakens my ego, which would mean power loss.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Everything you said was 'scientifically' said or researched. More questions: Don't need junk D.N.A anymore? Meaning no need for evolution?. Crop circles are manmade? They're so accurate and almost depict the ancient hyroglyphs or designs. A man made crop circle looks like this. -snip- And you still haven't uderstood the fbonacci Sequence, spiral and golden ratio. It's in no way related to Darwins theory.


Junk D.N.A is left-over D.N.A from features that we as a species once have, alternatively, features that we may develop in the future. Junk D.N.A is all the programming within the sequence that is not currently used, but it has the potential to be used or scrapped, depending on future circumstances that stretch millenias onwards. It's very easy to create crop circles that are accurate and similar to ancient hieroglyphs, now more than ever actually. Re-occuring themes in the natural world are directly connected to Darwin's theory of evolution - one particular design has been proven to be superior to others, which is why it surfaced in a variety of species as a dominant trait - that's the very idea behind Darwin's theory of evolution.


kanefan666 said:


> Yes i can. I gave you my reasons for not showing off. It awakens my ego, which would mean power loss.


I will use my "I'm not buying it" card here. You can't just say "I can control fire" and back out of it when you're called out to show this magical trait.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Your ego is trying to prove me wrong. You can't accept defeat. So here you go: I accept egoistical defeat, because your ego is so strong, that it causes ignorance and close minded answers. Everything i posted here is 100% Accurate if you watch and read everything without ignoring. It will change you, trust me. Without any drugs. You fear. Drive this fear out. Ignorance will go away.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Junk D.N.A is left-over D.N.A from features that we as a species once have, alternatively, features that we may develop in the future. Junk D.N.A is all the programming within the sequence that is not currently used, but it has the potential to be used or scrapped, depending on future circumstances that stretch millenias onwards. It's very easy to create crop circles that are accurate and similar to ancient hieroglyphs, now more than ever actually. Re-occuring themes in the natural world are directly connected to Darwin's theory of evolution - one particular design has been proven to be superior to others, which is why it surfaced in a variety of species as a dominant trait - that's the very idea behind Darwin's theory of evolution.
> I will use my "I'm not buying it" card here. You can't just say "I can control fire" and back out of it when you're called out to show this magical trait.


 
I'm talking about the NOW not the future. You're giving answers like "We'll do it then and then, we did it here and here" WHY NOT NOW? WHY NOT?? ANSWER ME IN THE PRESENT. The crop circle answer you gave is basic and i don't think any of these basic thinkers have deciphered the deeper meaning behind the signs. You have any idea how much time and what kind of tools it would take to create the largest of these crop circles?? I don't think you do. Since they are indeed createc by 5D beings (E.T's). 5th dimension is pure advancement, it's pure energy.  I already posted the spiritual demonstration video. Can you describe it with your basic science? If you can, i'll go away


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Your ego is trying to prove me wrong. You can't accept defeat. So here you go: I accept egoistical defeat, because your ego is so strong, that it causes ignorance and close minded answers. Everything i posted here is 100% Accurate if you watch and read everything without ignoring. It will change you, trust me. Without any drugs. You fear. Drive this fear out. Ignorance will go away.


Do not mistake my reasoning with a strong ego - I am proving you wrong for your own benefit as well as the benefit of the unfortunate readers who might buy into this pseudo-science merely because it's attractive and flashy. Not everyone knows any better so it's usually good to put the truth on a plate for everyone to see. I do not fear your science nor do I ignore it - to the contrary, I don't fear it because I can disprove it, I do not ignore it - I acknowledge its existence and work actively towards proving it wrong as I find it potentially harmful - disproving the findings of geniune science never leads to anything beneficial, we've learned that from history.



kanefan666 said:


> Can you describe it with your basic science? If you can, i'll go away


You mean that wishy-washy use of fireworks or some kind of delayed ignition mechanism? Oh please - it's a matter of timing. A street magician's trick.


I can make my fingers emit smoke with the use of conveniently-hidden sulphur derrivatives - all a matter of a slight of hand and basic commonly-used chemicals. No quantum - all tricks.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> And you still haven't uderstood the fbonacci Sequence, spiral and golden ratio. It's in no way related to Darwins theory.





Watch and learn some real science / maths.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Do not mistake my reasoning with a strong ego - I am proving you wrong for your own benefit as well as the benefit of the unfortunate readers who might buy into this pseudo-science merely because it's attractive and flashy. Not everyone knows any better so it's usually good to put the truth on a plate for everyone to see. I do not fear your science nor do I ignore it - to the contrary, I don't fear it because I can disprove it, I do not ignore it - I acknowledge its existence and work actively towards proving it wrong as I find it potentially harmful - disproving the findings of geniune science never leads to anything beneficial, we've learned that from history.


 
Hi5. Hug for you. But you can't judge what's wrong for others. Quantum can cure disease without medicine. Not forcing anyone to buy in it. I've posted lots of content, t's upto the reader to interpret and understand it. You acknowledge it and think it's freaky. Well that's because it needs training, meditation. And that's why i'm not up for showing off because it can be harmful for others who fear this energy. I would light the fire and manipulate the fir using minor hand movement from far range using my mind. To you, it would look like i'm looking at the fire and fire is burning itself. Training, not showoff


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Watch and learn some real science / maths.




Incomplete info. Where is the complete golden ratio explanation? where is the relation to ancient history? Where is the relation to human body? Where is the deeper understanding....'

This is the basic school level understanding. It goes deeper. anyway, thanks for posting


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Evolution is never dangerous. Your fear is only causing global destruction. Think Human. Not scientist, student, american, black, white, male, female etc


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Incomplete info. Where is the complete golden ratio explanation? where is the relation to ancient history? Where is the relation to human body? Where is the deeper understanding....'
> 
> This is the basic school level understanding. It goes deeper. anyway, thanks for posting


Please watch the second movie, about 3:40. You can find the exact explaination as to why those numbers are prominent in plant life (hint - it's because it's the most efficient way of spreading something across a surface). Not only is it "complete", it's entirely true. No quantum, no mysticism - it's all evolution. This particular pattern has proven to be most efficient and plants gradually adapted to using it.


kanefan666 said:


> Evolution is never dangerous. Your fear is only causing global destruction. Think Human. Not scientist, student, american, black, white, male, female etc


Millions, billions of extinct species beg to differ. Evolution is hit and miss, and only the strong survive.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 3, 2013)

Thought you guys might like this:





It's a word map of all the words kanefan666 has used throughout this thread (complied by yours truly). What I can't understand is how 'quantum' can be first and yet the second be 'evolution'.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Thought you guys might like this. It's a word map of all the words kanefan666 has used throughout this thread (complied by yours truly). What I can't understand is how 'quantum' can be first and yet the second be 'evolution'.


I have a weird feeling that this is not a spiral... shall I check? It's not very efficient to put words in a sequence that is not spiral-shaped. 






Seriously though, this is very cool!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> It dosent happen like that. Open your mind. Believe in you own beliefs and norms and ideas.


In other words, believe exactly what you believe because everything you say is totally right and true and nothing else could ever be possible. Tell me again, who is the ignorant one?


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Castiel said:


> In other words, believe exactly what you believe because everything you say is totally right and true and nothing else could ever be possible. Tell me again, who is the ignorant one?


 
I asked you to believe in a grand unified theory which stands for peace. You don't want peace? You can create your own peace, but it shouldn't include guns or money, because thats what leads to violence. You see, a brand new model which is shaped by a brand new system of possible thinking known as quantum. This whole thread was a working hypothesis for this new system which is 100% viable according to ancient spirituality and modern quantum physics. How can i be ingorant when i don't think selfishly and this model is for humanity as whole? The present model is fear and ego based, selfish model meant only for those who're born priveleged. The model is a complete lie. When the actual history has been manipulated and not been written in your education textbooks, you know theres something wrong. Same with Psychology. Carl Jung was a spiritual man. Look what they did to his wonderful theories. Converted it into objective thinking where conformity is the key. I mean WTF... You really need to think yourself instead of giving others' evidences and hypothesis.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I asked you to believe in a grand unified theory which stands for peace. You don't want peace? You can create your own peace, but it shouldn't include guns or money, because thats what leads to violence. You see, a brand new model which is shaped by a brand ne system of possible thinking known as quantum.


Peace would be great. I would love for us to be able to be at peace!
Too bad that since humans are born sinful it isn't possible.

Also, you can create your own peace, but if the other party isn't also willing to be at peace then there is no peace. It's a two-way thing. Not everything is dependent on you alone. You may be at peace with yourself. You may not care anymore but that still doesn't affect those who aren't looking for peace.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Peace would be great. I would love for us to be able to be at peace!
> Too bad that since humans are born sinful it isn't possible.
> 
> Also, you can create your own peace, but if the other party isn't also willing to be at peace then there is no peace. It's a two-way thing. Not everything is dependent on you alone. You may be at peace with yourself. You may not care anymore but that still doesn't affect those who aren't looking for peace.


 
If you read all the pages in this thread, i've mentioned multiple times that your own quantum field affects everything around you. A common word for this field is 'Vibes' or "Chakra" energy or the chi. Quantum scientists have already conducted Meditation-Probability experiments which have given substantial proof of how unconditional love, a higher frequency range can affect the reality around you in a positive way.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 3, 2013)

So lets say that I go down the street and believe that someone will love me. Let's say said person is also walking down the street and believes they will hate me. What then? If this belief is achievable by everyone then how do the parts that clash together and up coming together in the end? Please, I'd love to hear your explanation for this.

Also, you keep telling us to "think for ourselves and not believe in science." Tell me, were you the one who came up with this idea of quantum. Are all of these things you're telling us your own beliefs that you found out on your own? Did you make each of those youtube videos that you have posted in this thread? Did you coin the definition of the term quantum? No. Your beliefs are coming from other places just like ours. Quit acting so high and mighty. Your contradictions are all over the place and you are just too ignorant to accept them.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Castiel said:


> So lets say that I go down the street and believe that someone will love me. Let's say said person is also walking down the street and believes they will hate me. What then? If this belief is achievable by everyone then how do the parts that clash together and up coming together in the end? Please, I'd love to hear your explanation for this.
> 
> Also, you keep telling us to "think for ourselves and not believe in science." Tell me, were you the one who came up with this idea of quantum. Are all of these things you're telling us your own beliefs that you found out on your own? Did you make each of those youtube videos that you have posted in this thread? Did you coin the definition of the term quantum? No. Your beliefs are coming from other places just like ours. Quit acting so high and mighty. Your contradictions are all over the place and you are just too ignorant to accept them.


 
I never acted mighty. It's quantum whos mighty. The spirit. And the idea of quantum dates back to the times of Einstein and Nikola Tesla. E = mc square.... Atleast all the beliefs are peaceful... Theres no violent aspect. Can you do the same? If you can, i'd create a signature in my profile saying nice things about you. I asked you to not believe in basic science, and think quantum. Because it's subjective. Only you can apply it and feel/get the results. Scientists can only tell you the theoretical part. The practical and believing part is yours and yours only. You want a peaceful world, then so be it! Create one, create your own hypothesis. My hypothesis is 100% peaceful. You can't try and say it's all a hoax with basic science. If you supply quantum arguments to it, though (That is if you connect it all and then argue, leaving out no flaws), then i would start changing my beliefs for more peace. We're all mighty. I'm trying to awaken this energy inside of everyone. Don't believe in the whole "this that part". Just Unconditionally Love everyone and don't be greedy. That is all. Spread it, spread the truth. I posted it right here because half the time, people would ask you, the world is evil, then why should i be any different?? That's a loophole equal to saying that you shoot an animal just because you like to. Because this system is based on this enclosed box thinking. Kill others to feel good. Heighten the ego, be greedy, crush others, not care for the whole planet but only a handful around you. Not change it. 

And your first question, Love always prevails over hate. Light > Darkness. Higher waveform/energy > Lower wave form/energy. When you unconditionally smile at the person, he changes his perception. It all depends on what's causing this hate. Hate is always due to greed and power/ego. The day both get demolished, peace will be attained. But you must change you own thinking. Like i said, you affect it all. You are the cause and the effect both.


----------



## Engert (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey kanefan666


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Engert said:


> Hey kanefan666


 

Lol.  Hello!


----------



## Engert (Jan 3, 2013)

Kane,

this thread didn't change my life because you have no practical solutions or applications.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 3, 2013)

Engert said:


> Kane,
> 
> this thread didn't change my life because you have no practical solutions or applications.


 
I can't blame you. It takes time to get to the base of it. It's not an ordinary topic or subject you know... It will come to you. If it dosen't, read this: https://www.dmt-nexus.me/Files/Books/General/The Tao Of Physics.pdf. Hope quantum inspires your life.   ;D


----------



## Engert (Jan 3, 2013)

Still very un-inspired.
I would have been inspired if you said "This thread will change your life. Click here to buy the first quantum computer for the low price of $9,999.99". _Then_, my life would have been changed.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I never acted mighty. It's quantum whos mighty.


"I have awakened my third eye. My third eye will take care of me. I can control fire. I have this knowledge none of you have. This is the only truthful way and everything else is all lies. You need to be like me and think for yourself. Don't believe anyone else, just yourself."

I don't know about you but that sounds to me like you are putting yourself on a pretty high pedestal.



> The spirit. And the idea of quantum dates back to the times of Einstein and Nikola Tesla. E = mc square.... Atleast all the beliefs are peaceful... Theres no violent aspect.


"No no no no no no. I don't want to hear what Einstein or Tesla have to say, I want to hear what you have to say. You create your own reality. I don't want you to reference people from the past who can back you up. I want to hear what you yourself have come up with."

You tell us we can't reference what other people believe because our beliefs are our own and yet you reference what other people have to say. Don't try to turn this around by saying "Quantum. I'm right you're wrong." It doesn't work like that. If it did I could be all like "Science. I'm right and you're wrong." I believe that the Bible gives us all of the truth we need, and science explains how it works, therefore I am going to reference these things. You believe everything is about quantum, therefore you are going to reference what you believe quantum is.



> *Scientists can only tell you the theoretical part.* The practical and believing part is yours and yours only. You want a peaceful world, then so be it! Create one,* create your own hypothesis. My hypothesis* is 100% peaceful.


Umm, a theory is based off of hypotheses... In fact, for the most part a theory is a hypothesis. "If x does this, then y will react in this way."



> You can't try and say it's all a hoax with basic science. If you supply quantum arguments to it, though (That is if you connect it all and then argue, leaving out no flaws), then i would start changing my beliefs for more peace.


"I'm right and you're wrong. Believe what I believe and then we will be on the same ground."
Ignorance.



> I posted it right here because half the time, people would ask you, the world is evil, then why should i be any different??


You need to start hanging out with different people. Most everyone I know would try to stand up against what they believe to be evil. I believe the world is evil. I accept that there are times when I will fall into it but that doesn't mean I'm trying to give in just because the world is like that.



> That's a loophole equal to saying that you shoot an animal just because you like to. Because this system is based on this enclosed box thinking. Kill others to feel good. Heighten the ego, be greedy, crush others, not care for the whole planet but only a handful around you. Not change it.


Then why do we have jail? Why do we give punishment to people who act in cruel ways? You seem to believe that people aren't responsible for their own actions. That there is no judgement for these people and that they can get away with it because it is acceptable. Sorry, but your view is wrong. Also, in my future and any situations that present themselves in the present I hope to do whatever I can to help anyone I can. I find joy in helping people and look forward to the times when I am able to give a helping hand. I know other people, both in real life and on this forum, that feel this exact same way.



> And your first question, Love always prevails over hate. Light > Darkness. Higher waveform/energy > Lower wave form/energy. When you unconditionally smile at the person, he changes his perception. It all depends on what's causing this hate. Hate is always due to greed and power/ego.


Irrelevant. You said that you can create our own realities. If this is so then someone must be able to live in a reality where the person is loved and the other person must be able to live in a parallel reality where the person is hated. If this isn't the case, then what you said is a lie and we can't create our own realities.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

> And your first question, Love always
> prevails over hate. Light > Darkness.
> Higher waveform/energy > Lower
> wave form/energy.


That's actually a common misconception - for example, a black hole is such a massive concentration of force that it sucks light in and remains dark. In your terms, it's such a concentration of negative energy that it overpowers positive energy, that being light. Of course those terms are neither scientific nor correct, but I digress.

You're also mentioning Einstein as an example of a "quantum" thinker - how interesting, since his discoveries as well as letters to president Roosevelt played an important role in the creation of the atom bomb, he was an actual down-to-earth scientist and although he was a pacifist, he sure as hell was not into your version of "quantum physics". I'd also like to add that Energy equals Mass times Speed of Light squared is not an equation associated with quantum physics, it's a part of the Special Relativity theory and it's a part of standard Modern Physics. Special Relativity could be applied in a quantum mechanics context, but that said, so could just about any theory.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Kane and Engert, in one thread?

Dreams do come true!


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I'm not bringing carni and omni vore here. Darwins theory IS A LIE! Watch the video. You can create all proteins and nutrients through your mind!


Ok. Tell that to everyone in Africa, please.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Kane and Engert, in one thread?
> 
> Dreams do come true!


Less than impressive so-far though, awaiting developments.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

You keep on degressing this Unified theory. I answered eveything you asked. But theres no end to this because i'll keep answering and you'll keep applying basic science. Think Quantum and energy, not Basic physics and matter. Because the latter can't exist without the first.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You keep on degressing this Unified theory. I answered eveything you asked. But theres no end to this because i'll keep answering and you'll keep applying basic science. Think Quantum and energy, not Basic physics and matter. Because the latter can't exist without the first.


Please, explain what you think 'quantum' actually means....


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> "I have awakened my third eye. My third eye will take care of me. I can control fire. I have this knowledge none of you have. This is the only truthful way and everything else is all lies. You need to be like me and think for yourself. Don't believe anyone else, just yourself."
> 
> I don't know about you but that sounds to me like you are putting yourself on a pretty high pedestal.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Please, explain what you think 'quantum' actually means....


Quantum has many names. It is the soul, the higgs boson, the chi energy, prana, pure light, evolution, God. It has no specific name. And thats why it can be traced back to super ancient symbolism and texts like Bhagwat gita, Buddhist texts, Bible, Quran etc. Every godly text. Interpreted wrong through religion and seperatism (ego) as a physical manifestation, as matter. When it's all related to energy. When you understand quantum theory and physics properly... everything changes. Everything becomes connected and makes sense. A unified theory which ecompasess matter, energy, god, Humans, evolution.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You keep on degressing this Unified theory. I answered eveything you asked. But theres no end to this because i'll keep answering and you'll keep applying basic science. Think Quantum and energy, not Basic physics and matter. Because the latter can't exist without the first.


Both energy and matter are parts of standard physics, so your point is moot. Either you can prove that something is true (or more appropriately, give evidence that something is true in very specified circumstances, as theories are open-ended and may end up having exceptions somewhere down the line) or you don't and it is considered false - the burden of proof is on you, and so far your evidence could be easily turned againts you or was false entirely.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Both energy and matter are parts of standard physics, so your point is moot. Either you can prove that something is true (or more appropriately, give evidence that something is true in very specified circumstances, as theories are open-ended and may end up having exceptions somewhere down the line) or you don't and it is considered false - the burden of proof is on you, and so far your evidence could be easily turned againts you or were false entirely.


 
This energy is not you basic physics energy. It's invisible and cannot be created through ordinary equipments. It can be naturally created (Evolution through meditation, higher powers). When the energy is high enough, matter can be manipulated (Shamanic, Magic, Telepathy, Kinesis etc) The standard physics model of matter and energy physics cannot prove the existence of this special and different dark matter energy because the observer affects it's state.

Look and understand this through the double slit experiment:


If you understand this wave-particle duality aspect, then you can delve deeper into quantum understanding. You wanted 'science', i'm giving you a scientific understanding. It's not BASIC science. It's QUANTUM science.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Quantum has many names. It is the soul, the higgs boson, the chi energy, prana, pure light, evolution, God. It has no specific name. And thats why it can be traced back to super ancient symbolism and texts like Bhagwat gita, Buddhist texts, Bible, Quran etc. Every godly text. Interpreted wrong through religion and seperatism (ego) as a physical manifestation, as matter. When it's all related to energy. When you understand quantum theory and physics properly... everything changes. Everything becomes connected and makes sense. A unified theory which ecompasess matter, energy, god, Humans, evolution.


No, quantum has one name and one name only: quantum.
I suggest you read this: Quantum
and this: Quantization
and this: Planck Constant
and this: Quantum Mechanics
and this: Supersymmetry (as you also obviously have a problem with the Higgs)

Don't say the words 'quantum', 'Higgs' or even 'science' until you have read that.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> This energy is not you basic physics energy. It's invisible and cannot be created through ordinary equipments. It can be naturally created (Evolution through meditation, higher powers). When the energy is high enough, matter can be manipulated (Shamanic, Magic, Telepathy, Kinesis etc) The standard physics model of matter and energy physics cannot prove the existence of this special and different dark matter energy because the observer affects it's state.
> 
> Look and understand this through the double slit experiment:
> --snip--
> ...


You've just related two entirely unrelated things. If I say that I can fly then I must be able to, it's just I can't show you because you're an observer and you'll 'affect my state' that doesn't mean I can fly does it?

Also,


> This energy... can be naturally created


You cannot create energy. 

Don't forget to read those links.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> No, quantum has one name and one name only: quantum.
> I suggest you read this: Quantum
> and this: Quantization
> and this: Planck Constant
> ...


 
Ah. I can be cause i understand it practically. You simply read and paste. No use. Plus you aren't even familiar with the anceint knowledge. Everything has been posted. Fine. I'm wrong in this definition aspect because i apply my own insights, not apply material which hasn't been understood. You attach your own life with quantum to understand it for god sakes. Those are pure scinetific terms. I'm still talking in a more understandable way. The purpose is same: Make you understand.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2013)

There have been like 4 times where you actually answered our questions. When we ask one or bring up a counter argument you bring up something completely unrelated and try to make it seem as though it is related. I was going to go through your last post to me and pick everything out again but there really is no point.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> You've just related two entirely unrelated things. If I say that I can fly then I must be able to, it's just I can't show you because you're an observer and you'll 'affect my state' that doesn't mean I can fly does it?
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 
The other obeserver will take it as a 'Hallucination'. And yes. Probability increases when stonger energy fields are together, affecting randomity. This is called affect your state and you affecting others'. It is done through feeling, not thinking. You feel and think.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Ah. I can be cause i understand it practically. You simply read and paste. No use. Plus you aren't even familiar with the anceint knowledge. Everything has been posted. Fine. I'm wrong in this definition aspect because i apply my own insights, not apply material which hasn't been understood. You attach your own life with quantum to understand it for god sakes. Those are pure scinetific terms. I'm still talking in a more understandable way. The purpose is same: Make you understand.


I discovered that the ancient knowledge (that I will not reference) predicted you would say these things and warned me that you are wrong. I understood that practically and then applied my own insights.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> There have been like 4 times where you actually answered our questions. When we ask one or bring up a counter argument you bring up something completely unrelated and try to make it seem as though it is related. I was going to go through your last post to me and pick everything out again but there really is no point.


 
For the last time. BASIC PHYSICS CAN'T BE COMBINED WITH QUANTUM PHYSICS. LATTER SHAPES THE FIRST AND NOT VICE VERSA. 2 Different sciences. -.- That's why theres infinite counter arguments. Like clashing.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> For the last time. BASIC PHYSICS CAN'T BE COMBINED WITH QUANTUM PHYSICS. LATTER SHAPES THE FIRST AND NOT VICE VERSA. 2 Different sciences. -.- That's why theres infinite counter arguments. Like clashing.


If it weren't for basic physics we would have never been able to discover quantum physics. (Even though I still fail to  see the difference, in my eyes it can all be described with maths).


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

You found my flaws. I'm not in the scientific side of quantum physics. I'm more on the spiritual side because it can only be applied spiritually. You would understand all the theories. Applying them, on the other hand is only possible once your own spiritual energy is strong. Its only strong as long as you're highly pure and positive. Quantum = Spirituality. Don't just paste different material without properly understanding the internal aspects of it. This is ignorance and rightist bran perspective.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> If it weren't for basic physics we would have never been able to discover quantum physics. (Even though I still fail to see the difference, in my eyes it can all be described with maths).


 
Ofcourse. We understood basic physics, found out that theres was something missing, a deep flaw. And thus came quantum where basic couldn't exist without quantum. It's like going forward, finding something out, then going backward for the actual answers and starting it all again.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> There have been like 4 times where you actually answered our questions. When we ask one or bring up a counter argument you bring up something completely unrelated and try to make it seem as though it is related. I was going to go through your last post to me and pick everything out again but there really is no point.


 
Noones to blame here. We're clashing 2 different sciences here where 1 (Basic) can't exist without the 2nd (Quantum)..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Noones to blame here. We're clashing 2 different sciences here where 1 (Basic) can't exist without the 2nd (Quantum)..


But you just said that Quantum = Spirituality, therefore this whole discussion is for nothing because you can't combine science and spirituality.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You found my flaws. I'm not in the scientific side of quantum physics. I'm more on the spiritual side because it can only be applied spiritually. You would understand all the theories. Applying them, on the other hand is only possible once your own spiritual energy is strong. Its only strong as long as you're highly pure and positive. Quantum = Spirituality. Don't just paste different material without properly understanding the internal aspects of it. This is ignorance and rightist bran perspective.


Ah but that's where you're wrong. I have reached a higher level of understanding than spirituality and can now comprehend that quantum is actually completely unrelated.  I am better / higher / closer to omniscience than you  thus everything you say from now on is not true because you cannot understand my ideas.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Ah but that's where you're wrong. I have reached a higher level of understanding than spirituality and can now comprehend that quantum is actually completely unrelated. I am better / higher / closer to omniscience than you thus everything you say from now on is not true because you cannot understand my ideas.


 
I'm fine with that


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Castiel said:


> But you just said that Quantum = Spirituality, therefore this whole discussion is for nothing because you can't combine science and spirituality.


 
No. You can't combine BASIC science with spirituality. Quantum science on the other hand, is based on Spiritual energy (A crucial part of it) if you understand it enough.

Ever wondered how does your heart beat??? The energy behind it? It's the soul, the spirit, the quantum energy. Basic science can't explain this. Quantum science can.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Ah, Engert, classy as always.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

Why, are you trying to apply common sense to this thread?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

Engert said:


> Why, are you trying to apply common sense to this thread?


 
Please.

As a year or so on GBAtemp has taught me, common sense isn't.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

True true.
Now let me get all serious and give a speech at Harvard.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kane still doesn't understand the double slit experiment, so let me say this one more time - there is no duality between matter and energy. They are not the same. The experiment shows that in certain conditions they can show the characteristic features of each other, not that they are the same. They act like each other, but no form of conversion takes place. To use a crude example, matter can show very distinct features depending on circumstances - you have ice, steam and water, but at the end of the day it's still H2O - it's just the features that change. It's the exact same matter.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 4, 2013)

I got about halfway through this thread. 

I'd just like to point out that he's probably a devil-worshiper, with the 666 and all


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Kane still doesn't understand the double slit experiment, so let me say this one more time - there is no duality between matter and energy. They are not the same. The experiment shows that in certain conditions they can show the characteristic features of each other, not that they are the same. They act like each other, but no form of conversion takes place. To use a crude example, matter can show very distinct features depending on circumstances - you have ice, steam and water, but at the end of the day it's still H2O - it's just the features that change. It's the exact same matter.


 
I'm cool with whatever you said beause it's useles arguing with a guy who believes in basic science. You don't understand what i post because it's hard to grasp with a closed mind. Not my problem. I'm here to guide. I wouldn't have started this thread if my intent was wrong. The purpose was simple, believe in quantum physics and it's spiritual, oneness aspect. I've already posted it all. I won't be going further because you simply can't thnk above the close minded basic physics box. And you're the one who hasn't understood the double slit experiment. It's fine, really.  



And Wave-Particle duality is there, Mr. . Observer affects it.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I got about halfway through this thread.
> 
> I'd just like to point out that he's probably a devil-worshiper, with the 666 and all


 
LOL. 666 and Devil is you and your ego. The government who kills people in the name of tyranny, greed and power. Get your facts straight man!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Get your facts straight man!


 
Congratulations, sir, you win at irony!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I'm cool with whatever you said beause it's useles arguing with a guy who believes in basic science. You don't understand what i post because it's hard to grasp with a closed mind. Not my problem. I'm here to guide. I wouldn't have started this thread if my intent was wrong. The purpose was simple, believe in quantum physics and it's spiritual, oneness aspect. I've already posted it all. I won't be going further because you simply can't thnk above the close mnded basic physics box. It's fine, really.


You do realize that Quantum Mechanics (also known as _Quantum Physics_) are a _branch_ of Physics, _not_ an entirely different section of science, right? Physics study _any and all physical phenomena - including_ Quantum Mechanics. _My_ "box" is _broader than yours_, it is _you_ who's _closed within a confined, small section of Physics_. Moreover, you don't understand that section - you merely think you do because that's your gut feeling. Your gut feeling is _wrong_ though. You cannot claim to understand that which you do not know, and you cannot know something if you do not study it. You refuse to study it though because _that would entail actual effort_ rather than watching silly, flashy Youtube videos of self-proclaimed doctors, professors and gurus.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You do realize that Quantum Mechanics (also known as _Quantum Physics_) are a _branch_ of Physics, _not_ an entirely different section of science, right? Physics study _any and all physical phenomena - including_ Quantum Mechanics. _My_ "box" is _broader than yours_, it is _you_ who's _closed within a confined, small section of Physics_. Moreover, you don't understand that section - you merely think you do because that's your gut feeling. Your gut feeling is _wrong_ though. You cannot claim to understand that which you do not know, and you cannot know something if you do not study it. You refuse to study it though because _that would entail actual effort_ rather than watching silly, flashy Youtube videos of self-proclaimed doctors, professors and gurus.


 
Oh my... Please keep Basic physics away from this thread. Just because Quantum physics has the word 'Physics', dosen't mean you can apply the old, basic physics into it. It's completely different and new. Your box is closed, sorry to say. The videos aren't flashy if you tried and understood any one of them. You can't because of the 'closed' thinking.

Quantum physics understand physical phenomenon from non-physical phenomenon and not vice versa. I've studied it more than you do, and that's wh i apply it though my subjective experiences. I posted those videos for you. My understanding comes from my own experiences.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Quantum Physics are a part of what you call "Basic Physics" and what I call "Physics". That's a truth you can't refute - Quantum Mechanics is just a sub-section in what is widely-considered "Physics". You refuse to accept that or even double-check that and you call _me_ close-minded.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Quantum Physics are a part of what you call "Basic Physics" and what I call "Physics". That's a truth you can't refute - Quantum Mechanics is just a sub-section in what is widely-considered "Physics". You refuse to accept that or even double-check that and you call _me_ close-minded.


 
Basic physics = Matter. Quantum physics = Energy which creates this matter. So which goes deeper? I don't think they're the same. Seems to me that basic comes from quantum. Matter does not create the waves, waves create matter. And i've been saying that since i started the scientific discussion. It goes over your closed box.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

It gives you no right to argue about something you don't understand. I won't argue further with you because it's useless. 14 Pages full of materials and you keep on arguing without understanding that material. It dosen't work that way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Basic physics = Matter. Quantum physics = Energy which creates this matter. So which goes deeper? I don't think they're the same. Seems to me that basic comes from quantum. Matter does not create the waves, waves create matter. And i've been saying that since i started the scientific discussion. It goes over your closed box.


Physics = Every single physical phenomenon, including matter, energy and whatever is in-between - even anti-matter.
Quantum Physics = branch of physics concerned with phenomena at a microscopic scale, on the order of the Planck constant, including atomic and sub-atomic scales.

Physics are broader. Quantum Physics concern more than just energy. Waves don't create matter, energy doesn't create matter. Matter "is". Waves and energy can be created though, for example by converting one type of matter into another. An example here could be a fire - rapid oxidation of matter turns it into another type of matter with the release of heat, meaning energy.



kanefan666 said:


> It gives you no right to argue about something you don't understand. I won't argue further with you because it's useless. 14 Pages full of materials and you keep on arguing without understanding that material. It dosen't work that way.


 
Hundreds, thousands of publications about Physics, including Quantum Mechanics, some of which we posted here and you keep arguing without understanding that material. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 4, 2013)

OBOI you know a lot about the devil


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Physics = Every single physical phenomenon, including matter, energy and whatever is in-between - even anti-matter.
> Quantum Physics = branch of physics concerned with phenomena at a microscopic scale, on the order of the Planck constant, including atomic and sub-atomic scales.
> 
> Physics are broader. Quantum Physics concern more than just energy. Waves don't create matter, energy doesn't create matter. Matter "is". Waves and energy can be created though, for example by converting one type of matter into another. An example here could be a fire - rapid oxidation of matter turns it into another type of matter with the release of heat, meaning energy.
> ...


 
You're "Intoxicating" this thread with useless arguments which don't work on a quantum level. You can't even explain paranormal activity, hell, heaven and magic to me. Because the box is closed.

Farewell to you. Next time you argue with your basic physics, i'll ignore you because i've done my bit. Understanding is yours, not mine. I can't explain everything bit by bit. You have your own brain for that.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

LULZ.

The "intelligent" conversation between kane and foxi4 is awesome.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You're "Intoxicating" this thread with useless arguments which don't work on a quantum level. You can't even explain paranormal activity, hell, heaven and magic to me. Because the box is closed.
> 
> Farewell to you. Next time you argue with your basic physics, i'll ignore you because i've done my bit. Understanding is yours, not mine. I can't explain everything bit by bit. You have your own brain for that.


I accept your admission of defeat.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I accept your admission of defeat.


 Yes, bask in your ego. Don't wake up. If this is my defeat then so be it. Atleast i don't like defeating others. I was helping. Not trying to stomp on others trying to win.
So don't come back here cuz you've "Defeated me". Let others do the same aswell.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

I like you kanefan666. We could even hang out for a beer.
Just don't shove your religion down my throat. OK?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Yes, bask in your ego. Don't wake up. If this is my defeat then so be it. Atleast i don't like defeating others. I was helping. Not trying to stomp on others trying to win.
> So don't come back here cuz you've "Defeated me". Let others do the same aswell.


You're not really good at explaining OR ignoring posts. Now, for your information, Freedom of Speech allows me to disprove whatever you post to my heart's content. Call it "using my mind creatively".


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're not really good at explaining OR ignoring posts. Now, for your information, Freedom of Speech allows me to disprove whatever you post to my heart's content. Call it "using my mind creatively".


 
You're not good at understanding or keeping off this thread, Now, for your information, Freedom of speech allows me to correct you if you're wrong. Call it "Using my mind Subjectively. You winning here wasn't winning. It was a defeat if you think about it. Fighting for something you wouldn't understand. Hell, you didn't even answer the questions related to paranormal activity, hell, heaven and spirit. Because quantum energy field is different from normal physics energy. It's not gravity, it's not magnetism, it DIFFERENT. It's invisible. Theres no common name for it. You won't understand so keep off.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Engert said:


> I like you kanefan666. We could even hang out for a beer.
> Just don't shove your religion down my throat. OK?


 
I don't have a religion haha  You're all equal to me. ALL of you.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I don't have a religion haha  You're all equal to me. ALL of you.


 
Ok. I'm such an idiot for calling you a religious fanatic. So let's call it "Don't shove your Quantum down my throat while we're having beer".


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> You're not good at understanding or keeping off this thread, Now, for your information, Freedom of speech allows me to correct you if you're wrong. Call it "Using my mind Subjectively. You winning here wasn't winning. It was a defeat if you think about it. Fighting for something you wouldn't understand. Hell, you didn't even answer the questions related to paranormal activity, hell, heaven and spirit. Because quantum energy field is different from normal physics energy. It's not gravity, it's not magnetism, it DIFFERENT. It's invisible. Theres no common name for it. You won't understand so keep off.


That's good for you, but energy is energy. By the way, have you ever _seen_ energy? Have you seen heat? Or electricity? And I don't mean a spark - that's a different thing entirely. Have you seen radiation? Magnetism, meaning, the energy of a magnetic field, maybe? All those are invisible.





kanefan666 said:


> I don't have a religion haha  You're all equal to me. ALL of you.


You certainly don't make it seem like that - all you're doing is saying "things" and then saying that you're right because you "understand Quantum" and we "don't". That's one high horse you're sitting on, or perhaps an elephant, seeing that you're from India.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ... seeing that you're from India.


 

kane,


Let me change my offer of beer into tea.
Or maybe coffee with 10 extra spoons of sugar.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That's good for you, but energy is energy. By the way, have you ever _seen_ energy? Have you seen heat? Or electricity? And I don't mean a spark - that's a different thing entirely. Have you seen radiation? Magnetism, meaning, the energy of a magnetic field, maybe? All those are invisible.You certainly don't make it seem like that - all you're doing is saying "things" and then saying that you're right because you "understand Quantum" and we "don't". That's one high horse you're sitting on, or perhaps an elephant, seeing that you're from India.


 
Blah blah blah blah. I'm not an indian, i'm human.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Engert said:


> kane,
> 
> 
> Let me change my offer of beer into tea.
> Or maybe coffee a hookah filled with pot with 10 extra spoons of sugar crystal meth.


Fix'd.



kanefan666 said:


> Blah blah blah blah. I'm not an indian, i'm human.


Very mature. My inner Quantum Compass tells me that you may be a little bit upset. Please, consult your Ego, Super Ego and Id to keep them in-check.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

...and then maybe we can visit MacDonalds in India which serves veggie burgers.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Engert said:


> ...and then maybe we can visit MacDonalds in India which serves veggie burgers.


He doesn't eat burgers - he only eats 2 fruits daily, the rest of his nutriton is created with the power of his mind, have you not read?

He just imagines he's in Mc Donalds and that's enough. Quantum Burgers - beats your average grilled junk.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> 
> Very mature. My inner Quantum Compass tells me that you may be a little bit upset. Please, consult your Ego, Super Ego and Id to keep them in-check.


 
Blah blah blah blah. You've won. Now keep off this thread with your intoxicated basic physics. I'm love, not ego. And i'm laughing. why would i be upset? Upset cuz you don't understand quantum phenomenon? Ha


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Blah blah blah blah. You've won. Now keep off this thread with your intoxicated basic physics. I'm love, not ego. And i'm laughing. why would i be upset? Upset cuz you don't understand quantum phenomenon? Ha


What you're doing right now is broadly considered in Psychology as reverting to a child-like state, it's induced by absolute helplessness.

You refuse to carry on listening, shove fingers up your ears and recite your "Blah, blah, blah" because it gives you an illusion of power - you think that you've "done something" in response and convince yourself that you've created a barrier which I cannot bypass, that you're safe from criticism. Deep down though both you and I know that's not true. You're not protecting yourself from me, you're protecting yourself from yourself - it's just one step away from a breakdown.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What you're doing right now is broadly considered in Psychology as reverting to a child-like state, it's induced by absolute helplessness.
> 
> You refuse to carry on listening, shove fingers up your ears and recite your "Blah, blah, blah" because it gives you an illusion of power - you think that you've "done something" in response and convince yourself that you've created a barrier which I cannot bypass, that you're safe from criticism. Deep down though both you and I know that's not true. You're not protecting yourself from me, you're protecting yourself from yourself - it's just one step away from a breakdown.


 
Psychology is manmade. You think being mature is losing your inner spiritual self. Wow... Humanity never ceases to amaze me with this enclosed thinking.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Psychology is manmade. You think being mature is losing your inner spiritual child. Wow... Humanity never ceases to amaze me with this enclosed thinking.


It's not about losing your "inner child" - it's impossible to lose your inner child altogether. It's about acting like a baby because you don't have any adult means to continue the conversation, and that's entirely different. In fact, in a lot of ways, it's the argument of force and agression - you cannot respond, thus you force fake ignorance on me, attack me with your "Blah, blah", thinking it will deter me from carrying on. Of course it is fake because despite your claims of ignoring me, you keep reading my posts.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's not about losing your "inner child" - it's impossible to lose your inner child altogether. It's about acting like a baby because you don't have any adult means to continue the conversation, and that's entirely different. In fact, in a lot of ways, it's the argument of force and agression - you cannot respond, thus you force fake ignorance on me, attack me with your "Blah, blah", thinking it will deter me from carrying on. Of course it is fake because despite your claims of ignoring me, you keep reading my posts.


 
Ofcourse. Because now we're talking psychology. Something assessed by a group of people in the early 1900's, creating a basic model which would guide human behaviour. You can't think out of it. This is closed box thinking sir. I can respond. I don't have the time. Material is there. If you can't understand with a closed mind, it's not my job. Only you can open the mind. "Oh hey look, that guy is an introvert. He's too weird. " Sick thinking. Think about it yourself. Think Human.


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

If you keep talking like this all the time during our tea session, i will have to call my Pakistani friends over the table.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Ofcourse. Because now we're talking psychology. Something assessed by a group of people in the early 1900's, creating a basic model which would guide human behaviour. You can't think out of it. This is closed box thinking sir. I can respond. I don't have the time. Material is there. If you can't understand with a closed mind, it's not my job. Only you can open the mind. "Oh hey look, that guy is an introvert. He's too weird. " Sick thinking. Think about it yourself. Think Human.


What you're doing now is called Sloganisation - you're putting your concepts in short and catchy phrases, little slogans that speak to the imagination more so than full-blown sentences due to their smaller size. The brain can compute such sentences quicker and memorize them, which is why they appear to be more appealing... _if you don't know any better, that is_. It's often used in Politics as well as brainwashing - slogans are quite a weapon, even if it has barely any actual content. Again, Psychology.

I'll be a good boy now and lurk here, if only for the purpose of reading more about this wonderful, magical side of physics you study. 

I don't agree with you, I think what you propagate is complete and utter drivel that someone made up, I think you're using scientific terms which you don't necessarily understand, and that really works againts you here and finally I think that all this has zero to validity to it... BUT!

It's entertaining. Entertaining enough to warrant it a pinch of salt... on a box of Quantum Popcorn. 

I won't crap on your parade, carry on and enjoy your stay - write about whatever floats your boat, we've got Freedom of Speech.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What you're doing now is called Sloganisation - you're putting your concepts in short and catchy phrases, little slogans that speak to the imagination more so than full-blown sentences due to their smaller size. The brain can compute such sentences quicker and memorize them, which is why they appear to be more appealing... _if you don't know any better, that is_. It's often used in Politics as well as brainwashing - slogans are quite a weapon, even if it has barely any actual content. Again, Psychology.
> 
> I'll be a good boy now and lurk here, if only for the purpose of reading more about this wonderful, magical side of physics you study.
> 
> ...


 
I'm fully aware of what i speak. You on the other hand, can't understand with a closed mind. You can't even subjectively think. Sad enough. Everything you type is objective. What your scientists tell you is the only thing you follow. Not your own thinking. Quantum is a subjective study though experiences. So please, Psychology, history, geography are all the result of money and power. You don't even know the real history. :/


----------



## Engert (Jan 4, 2013)

OK, so you have been abducted by aliens and they have showed you advanced technology. So what? Millions of people get abducted by aliens every day.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anyone else feel like their I.Q. went down after reading some of the posts in this thread?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I'm fully aware of what i speak. You on the other hand, can't understand with a closed mind. You can't even subjectively think. Sad enough. Everything you type is objective. What your scientists tell you is the only thing you follow. Not your own thinking. Quantum is a subjective study though experiences. So please, Psychology, history, geography are all the result of money and power. You don't even know the real history. :/


Remember how I have reached a higher understanding than everyone in this thread? (See a few pages back) Well my quantum readings are saying that you are wrong in your interpretation and Foxi4 is closer to the truth than you are.

Also, you can't argue with me for your mind is too closed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Does anyone else feel like their I.Q. went down after reading some of the posts in this thread?


Everybody needs a little bit of insanity in their lives.

Some more than others.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Remember how I have reached a higher understanding than everyone in this thread? (See a few pages back) Well my quantum readings are saying that you are wrong in your interpretation and Foxi4 is closer to the truth than you are.
> 
> Also, you can't argue with me for your mind is too closed.


 
Yes. The egoistic and rational thinking mind is closed. I can think openly with the other, creative, infinite half.  Vice Versa in Foxi's case


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Yes. The egoistic and rational thinking mind is closed. I can think openly with the other, creative, infinite half.  Vice Versa in Foxi's case


No my powers quantum thoughts are definitely telling your entire mind is closed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> I can think openly with the other, creative, infinite half.  Vice Versa in Foxi's case


Is that an insult?

Because I wrote two science fiction novels, I study literature as part of my university studies and "creativity" is really quite a strong point of mine. If you're referring to my views on the world, they are what they are because they're based on both my objective and subjective experiences concerning the world - many of the phenomena I mentioned can be re-created easily, which is why I can _validate_ them as true. Alternatively, I can look at some figure of authority who will do it for me so that I can judge the result. My "creative" side is very much involved, it's just involved with direction.

Now, what I'm saying is that the fact you don't understand something doesn't mean it's magic and the fact that you subjectively think about something doesn't mean it's true - subjectively, the sun orbits the Earth, in reality, it's the other way around. Strong reliance on subjectivity alone pushes you away from the truth rather than closer to it.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> No my powers quantum thoughts are definitely telling your entire mind is closed.


 
Okay.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is that an insult?
> 
> Because I wrote two science fiction novels, I study literature as part of my university studies and "creativity" is really quite a strong point of mine. If you're referring to my views on the world, they are what they are because they're based on both my objective and subjective experiences concerning the world - many of the phenomena I mentioned can be re-created easily, which is why I can _validate_ them as true. Alternatively, I can look at some figure of authority who will do it for me so that I can judge the result. My "creative" side is very much involved, it's just involved with direction.
> 
> Now, what I'm saying is that the fact you don't understand something doesn't mean it's magic and the fact that you subjectively think about something doesn't mean it's true - subjectively, the sun orbits the Earth, in reality, it's the other way around. Strong reliance on subjectivity alone pushes you away from the truth rather than closer to it.


 
Wrong again my friend. Sun and the planets move in a D.N.A sequence. My subjective info was collected from "out of the box", suppressed info. My blog has all the research work. I combined it all. It's not flawed because i think quantum, not basic. You can't even explain paranormal phenomenon.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Is that an insult?
> 
> Because I wrote two science fiction novels, I study literature as part of my university studies and "creativity" is really quite a strong point of mine. If you're referring to my views on the world, they are what they are because they're based on both my objective and subjective experiences concerning the world - many of the phenomena I mentioned can be re-created easily, which is why I can _validate_ them as true. Alternatively, I can look at some figure of authority who will do it for me so that I can judge the result. My "creative" side is very much involved, it's just involved with direction.


 
Sorry if you took that in a wrong way. It wasn't targeted as an insult. I'll delete it if you feel bad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Sorry if you took that in a wrong way. It wasn't targeted as an insult. I'll delete it if you feel bad.


Not in particular, no - I ask questions when I am confused, it's hard to offend me.


kanefan666 said:


> Wrong again my friend. Sun and the planets move in a D.N.A sequence.


D.N.A doesn't move - D.N.A is an acid.  That, and y'know... photographs of the Earth taken from space...?

Sorry, I'll stop.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Castiel (Jan 4, 2013)

Stephen Hawking vs. Kane.
Who would win?
Obviously Kane since he is in the fourth dimension while Hawking is still in the third dimension.
Obviously Kane because although Stephen Hawking has studied Quantum Physics for so long of his life Kane knows more because he has awakened his "third eye"
Obviously Kane because Stephen Hawking would only use "basic science nonsense" whereas Kane would use "Spiritual Quantum Physics"
Obviously Kane because Stephen Hawking has a closed mind whereas Kane's is completely open.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> *Movie*


So...

We orbit around the sun and move in one direction? Is that it?  I thought you were contesting the fact that planets orbit around the sun, nevermind, slight miscommunication. The entirety of the solar system indeed does move along the Milky Way (AFAIK), yes. Whether in this pattern or not, I would have to validate, but we do move.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So...
> 
> We orbit around the sun and move in one direction? Is that it?  I thought you were contesting the fact that planets orbit around the sun, nevermind, slight miscommunication. The entirety of the solar system indeed does move along the Milky Way (AFAIK), yes. Whether in this pattern or not, I would have to validate, but we do move.


 
Grab bag of insanity... I think it might be some sort of malnourishment issue. Lack of protein I have heard can break down will power, its a common tactic of cults to deprive "initiates" of food and after the will power is all gone... they then do the whole brain washing thing. 

The weird part is, I have seen people do this to them selves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Grab bag of insanity... I think it might be some sort of malnourishment issue. Lack of protein I have heard can break down will power, its a common tactic of cults to deprive "initiates" of food and after the will power is all gone... they then do the whole brain washing thing.
> 
> The weird part is, I have seen people do this to them selves.


You're probably quoting the wrong post, but I get the gist of what you're saying. 

In any case, here's more about sun's happy travels in the Milky Way, and us along with it. Mmm... Science.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're probably quoting the wrong post, but I get the gist of what you're saying.
> 
> In any case, here's more about sun's happy travels in the Milky Way, and us along with it. Mmm... Science.


 
Oh no I was talking to you about him, I really don't see the value in talking directly to him...  He is well on his way to having sex with an animal because they contain the soul reincarnated of a long lost lover...  "Snickers I know your just a cat, but I can see my soul mate in your eyes! Now just hold still this will only hurt for a minute..." lol I wonder if you go to a vet or the hospital for the injuries? I guess it depends on who "wins" lol


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Oh no I was talking to you about him, I really don't see the value in talking directly to him... He is well on his way to having sex with an animal because they contain the soul reincarnated of a long lost lover... "Snickers I know your just a cat, but I can see my soul mate in your eyes! Now just hold still this will only hurt for a minute..." lol I wonder if you go to a vet or the hospital for the injuries? I guess it depends on who "wins" lol


I heard that cats like scratching, I also head scratching works well when you feel an itch. 

Then again... the more you scratch, the more it itches later on... The Universe is weird...


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Oh no I was talking to you about him, I really don't see the value in talking directly to him... He is well on his way to having sex with an animal because they contain the soul reincarnated of a long lost lover... "Snickers I know your just a cat, but I can see my soul mate in your eyes! Now just hold still this will only hurt for a minute..." lol I wonder if you go to a vet or the hospital for the injuries? I guess it depends on who "wins" lol


 
Your thinking amazes me, really. Animal bestiality?? Seriously... you could do better than that. Cult/Initiates.. Wow. No i'm not gonna drink blood from a chalice. Thats pure bullshit.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 5, 2013)

Should I have thrown the word quantum in there somewhere? Sorry.... Maybe I should have called it quantum sex with animals. Damn who said anything about drinking blood... Is drinking blood a qauntum thing? I don't think I like this cult...


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> Should I have thrown the word quantum in there somewhere? Sorry.... Maybe I should have called it quantum sex with animals. Damn who said anything about drinking blood... Is drinking blood a qauntum thing? I don't think I like this cult...


 
Do i scare you? Fear not the ordinary citizen, fear not the givernment, fear your innermost weakness.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> Do i scare you? Fear not the ordinary citizen, fear not the givernment, fear your innermost weakness.


I crave all sorts of jellies and gummies. All the time. They're like my kryptonite - I see jellies and they overpower me, I eat them until they're gone...

...I fear that one day, Mr.Diabeetus will knock on my door. I need to stay away from jellies and gummies...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 5, 2013)

lol gummy yummy!!!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane, I'm going to be honest with you. Some of what you say actually holds merit... if you look at it the right way.

Lets say a friend of mine asks me if I want to go bowling with them. Now lets also say that something terrible just happened to me and so I refuse because I want to be left alone. This is situation 1.

Now lets say that my friend asks me to go bowling. Lets also say that something terrible happened to me but I accept anyways because I don't believe being left alone will help at all. This is situation 2.

What changed? Why are the situations different? Because I changed my perspective. When you say that you create your own reality by believing something will happen, this is what I understand it as. You're not changing reality as a whole you are merely changing your perspective. When you change your perspective you focus on different things leading you to interpret things differently. You can call it changing reality, fine, whatever, but I am going to call it what it actually is; a simple change in perspective.

Now you also say things like "I am peace" or "I am trying to create peace" or "I am love". I can tell you right now, you may be filled with love and looking for peace, but you definitely aren't those things. As you already stated you are human. And as I have stated multiple times already, since you are human sin and fear and darkness will find ways into your life. You aren't complete light like you like to make it seem. There will never be a total lasting peace. But if you are loving people and doing your best to try and create a peace between them then good for you. I commend you on that. Although I would also like to say that creating peace inside of a conflict isn't merely a simple belief in the mind. It requires action. If you see two people fighting, you won't be able to stop it merely with your mind. You will need to go up to those people and try and help them resolve their issues that they have with each other.

Anything else you have stated in this thread (i.e don't believe science, you have awakened your third eye, you are in the fourth dimension, aliens are real, etc.) I won't be able to give you merit for as I don't believe any of it to be truth.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 5, 2013)

Castiel: Kane, I'm going to be honest with you. Some of what you say actually holds merit... if you look at it the right way.

What changed? Why are the situations different? Because I changed my perspective. When you say that you create your own reality by believing something will happen, this is what I understand it as. You're not changing reality as a whole you are merely changing your perspective. When you change your perspective you focus on different things leading you to interpret things differently. You can call it changing reality, fine, whatever, but I am going to call it what it actually is; a simple change in perspective.

*Yes. Thats the real meaning behind the quote "You shape your own reality". No science behind it. Thats why i said it must come from inside. You're getting there.  *

Now you also say things like "I am peace" or "I am trying to create peace" or "I am love". I can tell you right now, you may be filled with love and looking for peace, but you definitely aren't those things. As you already stated you are human. And as I have stated multiple times already, since you are human sin and fear and darkness will find ways into your life. You aren't complete light like you like to make it seem. There will never be a total lasting peace. But if you are loving people and doing your best to try and create a peace between them then good for you. I commend you on that. Although I would also like to say that creating peace inside of a conflict isn't merely a simple belief in the mind. It requires action. If you see two people fighting, you won't be able to stop it merely with your mind. You will need to go up to those people and try and help them resolve their issues that they have with each other.

*100% Agreed. Action is always needed when calm words aren't enough to suppress something.*

Anything else you have stated in this thread (i.e don't believe science, you have awakened your third eye, you are in the fourth dimension, aliens are real, etc.) I won't be able to give you merit for as I don't believe any of it to be truth.

*You can't give merit to such things without experiencing. Third eye awakening is basically activating your pineal gland and using full power of the brain through it. Left (Feminine/creative/Yin/Heaven) and right brain (Masculine/Rational/Yang/Hell) both. Third eye = Intuition = Mid brain. For example, i'm talking on the phone, saying something to my friend while riding a bicycle. I tell him that i'm going here or there right now. The moment i do that, the body automatically pedals towards the said destination without needing any personal thinking. Spontaneous autonmous action to be exact. It happened to me yesterday . I was supposed to go somewhere else, a friend called me, i told him that i was heading home. While talking, i didn't realise that i had taken the cut which was going towards my place. Like i said, instinct, intuition. You might think that this means we're suppoed to emit ego. I would say no. Because the power of creative thought is always more powerful than rational thinking. Creativity and innovation shapes and affects the fixed thinking. Hence, Love and courage > Ego and fear.  Everything else is obvious once this basic ancient wisdom is understood. . Using the full power of feeling and thought is enlightenment. It is the ancient wisdom. Now you know why it can't be proved or given an evidence. Now then, if your try and understand the religious symbols, every symbol is trying to convey this.*

*Oh and this dosen't diregard the whole concept of superpowers. Because intuition guides the other sub superpowers like kinesis and all. I'm just sayin' through experience, not forcing this opinion on anyone  *


----------



## Castiel (Jan 5, 2013)

No. I can't give merit because I know most of what you say to be false. If some guy comes up and says that doing drugs is good for you but that you'll never know until you try, you don't have to try drugs before confirming that they are bad for you. It's just a fact.
You say things like "You are your own god." but the Bible tells me otherwise. Sorry to disappoint but I think that I am going to take what the Bible says over what some random guy says. You still have yet to show any proof of you yourself doing any of these things that you have mentioned (manipulating fire, etc.) but you don't because you don't want to "show off." I can tell you right now if any of this was true and I was the one who discovered it I'd be showing it off to everyone I came across.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 6, 2013)

Castiel said:


> No. I can't give merit because I know most of what you say to be false. If some guy comes up and says that doing drugs is good for you but that you'll never know until you try, you don't have to try drugs before confirming that they are bad for you. It's just a fact.
> You say things like "You are your own god." but the Bible tells me otherwise. Sorry to disappoint but I think that I am going to take what the Bible says over what some random guy says. You still have yet to show any proof of you yourself doing any of these things that you have mentioned (manipulating fire, etc.) but you don't because you don't want to "show off." I can tell you right now if any of this was true and I was the one who discovered it I'd be showing it off to everyone I came across.


 
*YOU interpret the bible yourself. God is nothing else but this energy which creates the universe. Spiritual energy. Love energy. It's not about knowing, it's about believing in yourself. Showoff? In that case, you want fame. I'm not about fame. I'll say it again. This thread was made for collective gain and not personal gain. You simply take all this in a "show off" manner. Whereas, it isn't.*

https://www.dmt-nexus.me/Files/Books/General/The Tao Of Physics.pdf

*Here some more material if you're interested.*



and



*I can't explain further because you need to understand yourself. Not 1 person here is ready to admit that matter is just energy. We're just energy, the whole universe is this consciousness/spiritual energy. Because, you're not ready to believe and move on in this infinite realm of evolution.*

*You understanding/interpretation is being detered by religious/materialistic interpretations. Take that out, think about it and interpret it yourself. God through art is just artists trying to convey this energy to various masses. The message is simple. Good overcomes evil. Love overcomes ego. High vibes/frequencies overcome low vibes/Frequencies*


----------



## Castiel (Jan 6, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> YOU interpret the bible yourself.


Some parts of the Bible are up to interpretation, yes. Other parts, not so much.


> God is nothing else but this energy which creates the universe. Spiritual energy. Love energy. It's not about knowing, it's about believing in yourself.


There is an understanding part. This part intrigues me greatly. Seeing as Jesus came down to earth as a human, and Jesus is God, this alone proves that He is more than just energy.


> Showoff? In that case, you want fame. I'm not about fame. I'll say it again. This thread was made for collective gain and not personal gain. You simply take all this in a "show off" manner. Whereas, it isn't.


It's not because I want to be a showoff. It's because I would have found the truth. Even Jesus needed to prove he could do miracles in order for some people to believe. It's not a matter of showing off it's a matter of proving that you have found the truth.


----------



## kanefan666 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Theres more to jesus than that. He was using this spiritual energy. I have done everything i can to make it clear for ya'll. I must bid farewell now. Read Dan browns books. Fiction + true facts. Everything posted in this thread is as real as it get's with 1 purposeful message. "Think human, Think in term's of energy, Think as one". Here's my final gift to you all:*



_All matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration, we are all one consciousness expressing itself subjectively. There is no such thing as death, life is only a dream, and we are the imagination of ourselves. -Bill Hicks _

_*GOODBYE! MAY THE INNER TRUTH/EVOLUTION/CONSCIOUSNESS FIND YOU! <3   <3*_


----------



## Janthran (Jan 6, 2013)

kanefan666 said:


> LOL. 666 and Devil is you and your ego. The government who kills people in the name of tyranny, greed and power. Get your facts straight man!


I'd like to change my last comment here.
Since you're the only one who believes that, are you saying you yourself are the devil?


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Dec 2, 2014)

Okay, my mind is completely blown by what this guy is saying....

I have a huge interest in quantum physics and what is actually known about it makes sense, but this guy is completely way off in left field somewhere (or not even in the stadium, I don't know). He's either fried his brain with drugs, is completely nuts, is just the biggest troll ever, or all of the above. I really can't tell.

It was good for a laugh anyways, I'm glad that stumbled upon this old but amazing thread of garbage


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Dec 2, 2014)

TeamScriptKiddies said:


> Okay, my mind is completely blown by what this guy is saying....
> 
> I have a huge interest in quantum physics and what is actually known about it makes sense, but this guy is completely way off in left field somewhere (or not even in the stadium, I don't know). He's either fried his brain with drugs, is completely nuts, is just the biggest troll ever, or all of the above. I really can't tell.
> 
> It was good for a laugh anyways, I'm glad that stumbled upon this old but amazing thread of garbage


 
I mean, did you post in this amazing thread of garbage? If not, you just necro'd, son


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 2, 2014)

I remember this thread.

And it will remain just that.

A memory.


----------

